# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الاحد 17 يناير 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحف المريخ الزعيم الصادرة صباح اليوم الأحد 17 يناير 2021





كتابة : عارف ساتي


 الصدى ::-

خبير قانوني : المريخ سيكسب قضية لاعب الأسود عبر (كاس) بكل سهولة 
المريخ يكسب الفهود ويحلق في الصدارة.... ومدربه يكشف أسباب تغيير طريقة اللعب 
لجنة شؤون اللاعبين تجتمع الثلاثاء 
الفاتح باني يكشف أسباب رفض شكوى المريخ ضد الفهود 

الأحمر الوهاج ::-

عمر عبدالله : الإتحاد يستفز جمهورنا ولن نضمن ما سيحدث
قانوني ضليع : لجان شداد لم تتعلم من درس (كاس) السابق والمريخ يكسب الفهود ويتصدر
قوميز : المريخ يحتاج لعمل كبير قبل المواجهات الأفريقية وسنعمل على تصحيح الأخطاء
عمر محمد عبدالله : رفض شكوانا غريب والإتحاد يستفز جمهورنا ولن نضمن ما سيحدث
حمزة داؤود : المجموعة الأولى قوية..... و أمامنا مهمة صعبة









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يخطف صدارة الدوري السوداني


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




جانب من اللقاء 
تغلب  المريخ على نظيره الأمل عطبرة، بنتيجة (2-0)، مساء امس السبت، على ستاد  الجوهرة الزرقاء في أم درمان، ضمن مباريات الأسبوع الرابع من الدوري  السوداني.

وسجل ثنائية المريخ، الجزولي حسين في الدقيقة (44)، ووجدي عوض في الدقيقة (89).

ورفع المريخ رصيده إلى 10 نقاط، معتليا صدارة الترتيب لأول مرة، بفارق نقطة واحدة عن الخرطوم الوطني وهلال الساحل.

وقدم المريخ مباراة متوازنة بفضل حيوية خطوطه، وخاصة ثنائي الوسط ضياء الدين محجوب والتاج يعقوب.

ولعب الأمل عطبرة مباراة جيدة، خاصة من جانب ياسر فوله وعبد العال، ولكنه عانى من مشكلة في الهجوم.

وفي الدقيقة (8) كاد سيف تيري أن يضع المريخ في المقدمة، وسدد الكرة بقوة لكن الحارس حسن يوشع صد الكرة.

وقبل نهاية الشوط الأول بدقيقة، سجل الجزولي حسين هدف التقدم للمريخ من تسديدة قوية سكنت شباك الأمل عطبرة.

وفي الشوط الثاني واصل المريخ سيطرته، وتألق بشكل لافت مصعب كردمان وصانع الألعاب البوركيني أرنولد ويند بانجا.

ونجح المريخ في إضافة الهدف الثاني قبل النهاية بدقيقة، بعد تسديدة وجدي عوض، التي عانقت الزاوية اليمنى لمرمى يوشع.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						المريخ يتابع حصاده الممتاز ويعود لصدارة الدوري



  المريخ



الخرطوم: باج نيوز
المباراة شهدت خروج لاعب المريخ مصعب كردمان مصابًا.
تخطى المريخ الخرطوم نظيره الأمل عطبرة بهدفين دون ردٍ، السبت، ضمن المرحلة الرابعة من الدوري السوداني الممتاز.



وسجّل هدفي الأحمر  الجزولي نوح في الدقيقة الـ”44â€³، ووجدي عوض في الدقيقة الـ”88â€³.
ورفع المريخ رصيده إلى”10â€³ نقطة، ليتنزع المركز الأوّل بفارق نقطة عن الخرطوم الوطني صاحب الـ”9â€³ نقاط.
والفوز الذي حققه المريخ اليوم هو الثالث على التوالي لبطل النسخة الماضية من المنافسة.



وفي المقابل، توقف الأمل عطبرة في النقطة الرابعة بالمركز العاشر.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حامل اللقب يستعيد الصدارة بثنائية "نوح وهندسة"

  نجح "المريخ" حامل لقب الدوري الممتاز في إستعادة صدارة المنافسة بعد فوزه مساء امس على "الأمل عطبرة" بهدفين دون رد لحساب الجولة الرابعة من النسخة  "26" للممتاز.

 سجل للأحمر لاعبه الواعد "الجزولي نوح" من تسديدة من خارج منطقة الجزاء  خلال الشوط الأول وعاد "وجدي هندسة" الذي حل بديلاً لتأمين الفوز بهدفٍ  ثانٍ قبل نهاية اللقاء بقليل.

 بفوزه اليوم رفع "المريخ" رصيده إلى عشرة نقاط في صدارة الترتيب، وتوقف رصيد "فهود الشمال" عند النقطة الرابعة.
 #سبورتاق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ ل: الصدارة في النهاية أهم.. وجربنا طريقة لعب جديدة
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




المريخ 

قال  الفرنسي ديديه جوميز، المدير الفني للمريخ، إن العبرة في صدارة الترتيب في  مسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم دائما ما تكون بالنهاية.

وكشف جوميز في تصريحات ل مساء السبت بعد فوز فريقه على الأمل عطبرة ضمن الجولة الرابعة، أنه جرب طريقة لعب جديدة.

وتصدر المريخ ترتيب الدوري السوداني الممتاز لأول مرة منذ بداية الموسم بعد وصوله للنقطة العاشرة إثر فوزه على الأمل بثنائية نظيفة.

وقال المدير الفني للمريخ: "الصدارة المبكرة للدوري ليست بأهمية الصدارة في نهاية الدوري حيث تعني البطولة".

وأضاف  ديديه جوميز: "اليوم أمام الأمل جربنا طريقة لعب جديدة، وهي 2/5/3، حيث  لعبنا بها كل الشوط الأول، وذلك لأنني في مباريات دوري الأبطال سوف أحتاج  للعب بأكثر من طريقة لعب، وهو أمر مهم جدا في مثل ذلك النوع من البطولات  الكبيرة".





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ ل: الصدارة في النهاية أهم.. وجربنا طريقة لعب جديدة
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




المريخ 
قال  الفرنسي ديديه جوميز، المدير الفني للمريخ، إن العبرة في صدارة الترتيب في  مسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم دائما ما تكون بالنهاية.

وكشف جوميز في تصريحات ل مساء اليوم السبت بعد فوز فريقه على الأمل عطبرة ضمن الجولة الرابعة، أنه جرب طريقة لعب جديدة.

وتصدر المريخ ترتيب الدوري السوداني الممتاز لأول مرة منذ بداية الموسم بعد وصوله للنقطة العاشرة إثر فوزه على الأمل بثنائية نظيفة.

وقال المدير الفني للمريخ: "الصدارة المبكرة للدوري ليست بأهمية الصدارة في نهاية الدوري حيث تعني البطولة".

وأضاف  ديديه جوميز: "اليوم أمام الأمل جربنا طريقة لعب جديدة، وهي 2/5/3، حيث  لعبنا بها كل الشوط الأول، وذلك لأنني في مباريات دوري الأبطال سوف أحتاج  للعب بأكثر من طريقة لعب، وهو أمر مهم جدا في مثل ذلك النوع من البطولات  الكبيرة".





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						لجنة المسابقات ترفض شكوى الهلال والمريخ 

  لجنة المسابقات


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
تمّ تكوين لجنة تضمّ رمزي يحي ومأمون بشارة، وحسين أبوقبة لوضع برمجة منافسة كأس السودان القومي، ودوري الشباب.
أصدرت اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، قرارًا  برفض شكوى المريخ الخرطوم والهلال كادوقلي في عدم إشراك لاعب تحت السن في  مباراتهم بالدوري الممتاز.



وقبلت  المسابقات شكوى نادي حي العرب بورتسودان ضد نادي الهلال الخرطوم في مشاركة  اللاعب عيد مقدّم، غير أنّه تمّ رفضها موضوعًا لعدم صحّة الوقائع بعد  الرجوع إلى بطاقة اللاعب وقيده في الأهلي شندي منذ العام 2014.
ورفضت اللجنة شكوى نادي حي الوادي نيالا ضد الهلال كادوقلي لعدم إشراك لاعب تحت السن طوال زمن المباراة.
جاء ذلك في اجتماعٍ التأم، السبت، برئاسة الفاتح  أحمد باني نائب رئيس  مجلس إدارة الاتحاد – رئيس لجنة المسابقات – وبحضور عدد كبير من أعضاء  اللجنة.



وأمنّت  اللجنة على إحالة مدير الكرة في مريخ كوستي إلى لجنة الانضباط، وإيقاف  اللاعب قريب الله وادي وإحالته إلى لجنة الانضباط لما بدر منه في مبارة  العاصفة الجوية كنانة والرابطة الجزيرة أبا.
وقرّرت اللجنة إيقاف المعّد البدني الزين شرف الدين، ومدير الكرة  إبراهيم جبريل وإحالتهما إلى الانضباط لما بدر منها في مباراة المريخ  الدمازين والأهلي مدني.
ورفضت اللجنة شكوى الشاطئ خشم القرية ضد الدلتا اروما في الدوري العام موضوعًا.
وقرّرت اللجنة إغلاق الأبواب مع إطلاق صافرة البداية وعدم السماح بالدخول لأيّ شخصٍ عدا أعضاء اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كفاح صالح : أتمنى أن يكون الفوز دافعاً للمريخ في الأبطال

  وصف "كفاح صالح" أداء فريقه أمام "المريخ" بالجيد وقال في تصريحٍ عقب  المباراة لـ#سبورتاق : "الأمل حتى الآن متأثر من إرهاق رحلة الفريق  الخارجية خلال البطولة الكونفدرالية، كما ان الفريق يفتقد خدمات لاعبين  للإصابة، لكن مع ذلك شكل الاداء كان جيد جداً".

 مضيفاً: "ظهرنا بصورة أحسن من مباراتنا السابقة أمام الهلال، لكن مع الأيام سنعود بصورة أفضل ان شاء الله".

 وأردف: "أبارك للمريخ الفوز وبتمنى ان يمثل هذا الفوز دافعاً معنوياً للأحمر خلال المنافسة الأفريقية".

 وأستطرد: "فقدنا بعض اللاعبين لعِدة ظروف منها الإرهاق والإصابة والمرض،  وبعض الأشياء الأخرى، لكن بالنسبة لأكرم الهادي فاللاعب متواجد ولكن كان  الحارس حسنين هو الخيار لهذه المباراة بالنسبة للجهاز الفني، وفضلنا إراحة  أكرم واللاعب بخير وليس لديه إشكالات".

 وأختتم "كفاح" تصريحه قائلا ً: "كرة القدم فوز وخسارة وتعادل، هذه هي  طبيعتها؛ خسرنا من الهلال والمريخ ونتمنى ان نستفيد من الخسارتين في تصحيح   الأوضاع والعودة بصورة أفضل".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



بيان مهم
قال تعالى   
(وَلَا تَحْسَبَنَّ اللَّهَ غَافِلًا عَمَّا يَعْمَلُ الظَّالِمُونَ غڑ إِنَّمَا يُؤَخِّرُهُمْ لِيَوْمٍ تَشْخَصُ فِيهِ الْأَبْصَارُ)
وصورة التغيير طالت البلاد وعمت الأرجاء ولم تصل إلى عتبه اتحاد الفساد الذي لم يتوقف عبثه بالزعيم وترصده الظالم لكل ما هو احمر ظانا أن النادي ضعيفا أمام جبروته بعد أن احتوته المشكلات وهو من تسبب فيه ناسيا أن قوة الكيان في جمهوره قبل أن تكون في إداراته على مر الزمان.. نقف اليوم أمام هذا الظلم الذي حاق بنادينا بعد أن انتظرنا قوانين تطبق بعيدا عن تعاطفهم مع ناديهم المحبوب وكيلهم لزعيم أندية السودان وهو يواصلون سخفهم في عدم حسم قضية المريخ ولاعبيه الذين اختاروا أن يواصلوا مع ناديهم رحلة العطاء فحول القضية من لجنة إلى جلسه إلى انتظار  فطال الأمد عن قصد  وطال صبرنا حتى نفذ فاحسموا قضية الاعبين أو انتظروا سيلا يغرق مكاتبكم الفخيمة وقوانيكم المفصلة واجسادكم الناعمة إلى مزبلة التاريخ..
اما كفاكم تعطيل موهبة عمار طيفور وتناقضكم العجيب بدعوته لكلية المنتخب من أوروبا  وحرمانه من ناديه.!
اما انبكم ضميركم يا عديمي الضمير وانتم تحرمون السودان من أفضل لاعبيه  من تأديه واجب الوطن وناديه بتصريح دكتاتوركم وكأن الاتحاد إحدى مؤسساته.. (بأن لا يلعب بكرى وهو رئيسا للاتحاد) .. هكذا قالها بكل غرور فاتته ضربة كأس التي عداها ونسه في أشهر تصريح ليعلم أن المريخ كبير بالقانون وقوي بجمهوره 
 كيف نصمت على هذا العبث ونحن بأيدينا كل وسائل التغيير وهذه بدايته والنار من مستصغر الشرر إن كنت لا تعلم فاعلم.. 
ولأنهم استحسنو الظلم وجعلوه مذهبا لهم  فجردوا أنفسهم من كل حسنة تقال لهم 
وبهذا تعلن المجموعه عن وقفه احتجاجيه غدا الأحد أمام الاتحاد العام




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



جمهور المريخ العظيم
بجميع قروبات و صفحات المريخ و غيرها
***********ناديك **بناديك**********

##########وقفة الكرامة #######

الاعتصام في الاتحاد العام

لوقف الظلم علي المريخ ونجوم المريخ

المريخ برجاله قادر علي الاطاحة بالاتحاد بأكمله .
كل الجمهور يطلع للرد علي اتحاد الفساد و الظلم و المحاباة للهلال 

كل الجمهور لابد ان يشارك في الوقفة الاحتجاجية . ضدد شداد و ابنه المطيع سوداكال الغير  قادر علي المحافظة علي حقوق المريخ 
الوقفة الكبيره يوم الاحد القادم 17/1

#شير في كل قروبات و صفحات المريخ يا صفوة 

#تعال_ومعاك_كتار المريخ يحتاج لوقفتكم 

#شير_عشان_مريخك







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قوميز: اليوم حاولنا تطبيق طريقة لعب جديدة



نحن مقبلون على دور المجموعات ويجب أن نجرب أكثر من طريقة للعب
حققنا الفوز وهو الأهم لكن لسنا راضيين عن الأداء وسنكثف من العمل خلال التمارين لتجويد الأداء

الجزولي يمثل مستقبل المريخ وعليه الإجتهاد أكثر

#ووااوواا


قال المدير الفني للمريخ الفرنسي ديديه قوميز عقب مباراة اليوم امام الأمل عطبرة التي كسبها الفريق بهدفي الجزولي حسين ووجدي عوض، قال أنهم حاولو تطبيق طريقة لعب جديدة تمثلت في "3-5-2" بوجود ثلاث مدافعين في الخلف وأبان الفرنسي ان طريقة اللعب تلك لم تنجح لذا عاد في شوط اللعب الثاني لطريقة "4-3-3" مضيفاً ان الفريق كسب اللقاء وهذا هو الأهم و أردف الفرنسي ان الفريق مقبل على اللعب في البطولة الأفريقية "دور المجموعات" لذلك قام بتجربة طريقة اللعب تلك في شوط اللعب الأول وهي بخلاف "4-3-3" التي إعتاد عليها اللاعبين كاشفاً ان اللعب بأكثر من طريقة لعب يتطلب منهم عمل كبير ومكثف خلال التدريبات المقبلة وحول مستوى لاعب الشباب الجزولي حسين قال قوميز الجزولي قدم مباراة مميزة مبيناً انه لاعب صغير في السن ومازال بحاجة للإجتهاد أكثر واصفاً اللاعب انه يمثل مستقبل المريخ وعن الأداء أوضح الفرنسي انهم ليسوا راضيين كل الرضا عن الأداء في اللقاء بشكل عام مشيراً إلى إنهم سيكثفوا من العمل خلال التدريبات المقبلة لتجويد الأداء بصورة أفضل كما أكد انهم سيعملون على تجريب عدة طرق لعب مختلفة موضحاً ان الفريق سيخضع في العاشرة من صباح الأحد لمران سيتم خلاله تكثيف الجرعة التدريبية للاعبين الذين لم يشاركوا في اللقاء بينما سيتم وضع برنامج تدريبي خاص للاعبين الذي شاركوا في مباراة الأمل وذلك نسبة لأن الفريق سيلعب مباراته المقبلة يوم الثلاثاء المقبل.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#كبد الحقيقة



#د. مزمل ابوالقاسم

              *عزلة الدكتاتور*
السبت ظ،ظ¦ يناير ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،
T. M
• توقعنا من حسن برقو ، رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية أن يحدثنا اولاً عن مشكلة اللاعب عمار طيفور ، عندما وعد بحلها قبل موعد التجمع المقبل للمنتخب ، لأننا لم نعرف حتى اللحظة السبب الذي دعا إلى تسجيل اللاعب المذكور لنادي المريخ بأمر لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين!
• لم يعترض اي نادٍ على تعاقد المريخ مع عمار طيفور.
• لم يحمل السيستم أي معلومات تفيد قيد اللاعب المذكور في أي نادٍ آخر داخل السودان أو خارجه ، ولم يرتكب المريخ ولا اللاعب أي مخالفة للائحة الإنتقالات المحلية ، فما هو سبب منع المريخ من إكمال إجراءات قيده؟
• لم أمرت لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين بتعطيل انتقال اللاعب المذكور للمريخ ، لتتسبب في وقف نشاطه محلياً ، وتمنع المريخ من قيده في الكشف الإفريقي الأحمر؟
• كذلك كان على حسن برقو أن يوضح لنا هوية النادي الذي سيتم عبره استدعاء اللاعبين رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد للتجمع المقبل للمنتخب.
• تفرض لائحة الفيفا لأوضاع وانتقالات اللاعبين على الاتحادات الوطنية استدعاء اللاعبين للمنتخبات بخطابات موجهة لأنديتهم ، فهل ستدعو لجنة برقو رمضان وحمو عبر نادي المريخ ام الهلال؟
• عندما تحدث برقو عن سعيهم لإستدعاء اللاعبين محمد المصطفى ويس حامد قرن حديثه عنهما بناديهما ، فيتا كلوب وسبارتاكوس المجري ، فلماذا لم يحدد هوية النادي الذي ينتمي إليه اللاعبان رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد مثلما فعل مع محمد المصطفى ويس؟
• وما سبب تجاهله لبخيت خميس؟
• كيف عرف أن مدرب المنتخب سيرغب في خدمات اللاعبين رمضان وحمو وطيفور ، أم ان برقو نصب نفسه وصياً على الجوانب الفنية وأصبح يتحكم في اختيارات المدرب للاعبين؟
• كيف سيفيد اللاعبون المذكورون المنتخب ، وهم ممنوعون من اللعب مع ناديهم ، ومتوقفون عن الركض أكثر من شهرين بسبب تهرب لجنة الإستئنافات من حسم قضيتهما المعلقة أكثر من أربعين يوماً؟
• لا نستبعد أن يأتينا الرد من صحيفة (السلطان) الإلكترونية المتخصصة في الإٍساءة لمسئولي الاتحادات المحلية المشاركين في الحراك الأخير للاتحادات وشتمهم وتهديدهم بالإحالة إلى لجنة الإنضباط ، بسلوك كريه ، نتوقع أن يدفع (السلطان المزعوم) ثمنه غالياً في الانتخابات المقبلة ، بعد أن ترد له الإتحادات المحلية التحية بأحسن منها ، وتسقطه مع الدكتاتور الذي وقف إلى صفه.
• أمس هددت الصحيفة الصفراء نائب رئيس اتحاد الخرطوم جمال الكيماوي بالإحالة إلى لجنة الانضباط ، وأوسعت عدداً من مسئولي الاتحادات المحلية بإساءات وشتائم مقذعة .
• تحمل الإصدارة الجديدة لقب (السلطان) المزعوم وصورته في كل أعدادها ، وبالتالي يصبح مايرد فيها معبراً عنه ، وهو يتحمل المسئولية الأخلاقية والمهنية له ، ونتوقع له أن يتحمل أوزاره قريباٌ .
• تمايزت الصفوف ، واختار برقو ان يساند دكتاتور الاتحاد ، الوالغ في الفساد من قمة شعره المنكوش وحتى أخمص قدميه ، بعد أن منح زوجته عشرين ألف دولار من أموال الاتحاد بلا وجه حق ، ومكنها من التوهط في عربة مملوكة للاتحاد أكثر من عشر سنوات.
• فساد غير مسبوق ، ولم نشهد له مثيلاُ من قبل ، ابتدعه شداد في دورة سوء الخاتمة الإدارية ، وأتبعه بالمجاهرة بالفساد ، عندما أكد أنه سيلهف المزيد من الأموال التي تصل الى الاتحاد السوداني من دعم الكاف ، ويسلمها الى زوجته امام عدسات المصورين!
• ستتضح الصورة أكثر في اجتماع الجمعية العمومية المقبل ، عندما تشرع الاتحادات المحلية في محاسبة رئيس الاتحاد على تجاوزاته المستمرة للنظام الأساسي للاتحاد ، وعلى تعديه المشهود على اموال الاتحاد ، وإهداره إياها على الزوجة والمحاسيب .
• إننا سعداء جداً بوقوف برقو مع رأس الفساد ، كي يصبح مصيرهما موحداً ، ويتم إقصاؤهما معاً.
• استهداف الطاغية للمريخ وانحيازه الفاضح للهلال لن يمر مرور الكرام ، وقد رأينا كيف سمح لنادي الهلال بضم خمسة وثلاثين لاعباً في فترة التسجيلات الأخيرة ، بشهادة عضو مجلس الهلال نزار عوض مالك ، الذي أكد ضمهم للعدد المذكور.
• سمح للهلال بتجاوز العدد القانوني للاعبين ، وتدخل بنفسه كي يمنع إكمال إجراءات قيد اللاعبين رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس للمريخ ، بإتصال هاتفي مباشر جمعه بسامي جديد ، مسئول السيستم في الاتحاد العام.
• قبل أيام اتصل رئيس الهلال هشام السوباط بشداد هاتفياً ، وطلب منه زيادة الكشف المحلي إلى 40 لاعباً ، ورفع عدد اللاعبين الأجانب إلى خمسة بدلاً من ثلاثة ، كي يتمكن النادي الأزرق من ضم اللاعبين الذي وعدهم به رئيسه الفخري تركي آل الشيخ !
• بالأمس علمنا أن الاتحاد شرع في مخاطبة الكاف ، مستفسراً إياه عن إمكانية رفع عدد اللاعبين في الأندية السودانية الى الرقم اربعين ، وفهمنا ان تلك الخطوة تحوي تمهيداً للإستجابة لطلبات السوباط!
• اتحاد الفساد يدار بنهج (مايطلبه المدعوم)!
• طلبات الهلال أوامر ، اما مريخ إسرائيل فيجوز سحله وتستحب معاقبته وحرمانه من خدمات عدد من افضل لاعبيه.
• ذلك التمييز القبيح لن تمر مرور الكرام.

آخـــر الحقــــائــــــــــــــــق
T. M
• الكاف لا يتدخل في شئون اتحاداته الوطنية ، وليس له ا ي حق في توجيهها بزيادة الكشوفات المحلية أو إنقاصها .
• يكتفي الكاف بوضع الموجهات العامة لعدد اللاعبين الذين يمكن لكل ناد مشارك في بطولتي الأندية ضمهم في الكشوفات الإفريقية.
• تخطى انحياز الدكتاتور لناديه كل الخطوط الحمراء ، مثلما برع في استهداف المريخ ، لحرمانه من خدمات مجموعة من ابرز لاعبيه ، وكأنه يمثل إسرائيل وليس السودان.
• عندما تحركت الاتحادات المحلية لإقامة تجمع يناقض قضاياها هددها شداد بالويل والثبور ، ووصف التجميع بأنه غير مشروع.
• قبل أيام أصدرت اتحادات ولايات دارفور بياناً عبر ممثلها حسن برقو ، أعلنت فيه مساندتها لرئيس الاتحاد.
• لماذا لم يرفض شداد ما ورد في بيان اتحادات دارفور؟
• ألا يصدر عن تجمع مشابه لتجمع الاتحادات الملحية الأخرى؟
• أم أنه وجد هوى في نفسه لأنه صب في صالحه فتغاضى عنه وسمح به؟
• ذلك ديدن الدكتاتور.
• يوظف أجهزة اتحاده وقوانينه لخدمة أجندته الشخصية.
• إذا حدث حراك يخدم توجهاته يسمح به ، ويدعمه ، يوفر له التسهيلات ، مثلما حدث في اتحاد الدويم المحلي ، عندما شرع في سحب الثقة من مأمون بشارة.
• وقتها رعى شداد الحراك ، وأشرف بنفسه على تحديد موعد الجمعية العمومية التي استخدمت في سحب الثقة من خصمه.
• عندما حدث حراك مماثل في اتحاد وادي حلفا ، وتم سحب الثقة من مجلس إدارة الاتحاد عبر جمعية عمومية غير عادية تدخل شداد كي يوقف الجمعية ويبطل قراراتها .
• في المريخ تدخل الاتحاد العام ممنوع ، لأن الأعضاء مستقلون ولا ينبغي التأثير عليهم.
• وفي الهلال التدخل محمود ، والتعيين جائز ومستحب ، طالما أن المعينين سيحددهم شداد ، ويتحكم فيهم كيفما شاء.
• لا يتدخل الرئيس الفاسد لإلغاء قرارات اللجنة القانونية بالاتحاد إلا إذا خالفت رغباته وتوجهاته.
• يعيش الدكتاتور في عزلة تاريخية ، تؤذن بأسوأ نهاية لمسيرته الإدارية
• انفض الجميع من حوله ، ولم يتبق له إلا برقو بفشله المستمر وعشوائيته المقيته.
• في الانتخابات المقبلة ستضع الاتحادات المحلية نهاية لمسلسل الدكتاتورية والفشل المقيم.
T. M
• آخــــــر خبر : دورة سوء الخاتمة والفساد القبيــــــــــــح.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتابع حصاده الممتاز ويعود لصدارة الدوري




#ووااوواا
المباراة شهدت خروج لاعب المريخ مصعب كردمان مصابًا
تخطى المريخ الخرطوم نظيره الأمل عطبرة بهدفين دون ردٍ، السبت، ضمن المرحلة الرابعة من الدوري السوداني الممتاز
وسجّل هدفي الأحمر  الجزولي نوح في الدقيقة الـ”44â€³، ووجدي عوض في الدقيقة ال”88â€³

ورفع المريخ رصيده إلى”12â€³ نقطة، ليتنزع المركز الأوّل بفارق نقطة عن الخرطوم الوطني صاحب ل—”9â€³ نقاط

والفوز الذي حققه المريخ اليوم هو الثالث على التوالي لبطل النسخة الماضية من المنافسة
وفي المقابل، توقف الأمل عطبرة في النقطة الرابعة بالمركز العاشر.
ألف مبروك للمريخ الإنتصار

#قدم المريخ مباراة جيدة في مجملها وهي أولى مبارياته بعد حضور المعد البدني والذي بدأ عمله بتمارين شاقة تؤثر في البدايات بالحمل الزائد ثم يأتي أثرها الإيجابي في قادم المباريات باللياقة العالية والقدرة على التحمل

#للمباراة الثانية الجزولي نوح يؤكد ميلاد لاعب موهوب إن شاء له مستقبل واعد مع المريخ
#من إيجابيات اللقاء إرتفاع نسق الآداء في ربع الساعة الأخير من زمن اللقاء خلافًا للمتوقع
#من سلبيات اللقاء كثرة التمرير الخاطيء مع تراخي الدفاع داخل خط ال18 خاصة مع الضربات الثابتة للخصم بجانب ضعف طبنجة في المهام الدفاعية وبعد ضياء الدين عن مستواه المعهود
#ظهور مميز لوجدي عوض وبانقا والجزولي وكرنقو

#نأمل ان تكون إصابة كردمان خفيفة وأن يعود في أقرب وقت فهو لاعب يرجى منه الكثير

#غوميز والضو مع وجود المعد البدني إن شاء الله متى تم تصحيح الأخطاء والعمل على وضع الخطط والتكتيكات اللازمة سنشهد فريقًا قويًا مرعبًا في دور المجموعات من البطولة الإفريقية
#عودة اللعب بإستاد المريخ مع عودة الجمهور حلم طال إنتظاره
#ختامًا المريخ يسير في الطريق الصحيح وإن شاء الله القادم أجمل



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيض الخاطر 




ياسر المنا 

الدار.. والجار 

• كنت ولا زلت أؤمن بأن الدعم الحقيقي الذي يحتاجه المريخ في مسيرته لا يتحقق الا عبر المبادرات الإيجابية والواقعية التي تقدم قوة دفع حقيقية تسند الفريق وتوفر له البيئة الصالحة لتقديم المستويات الفنية الرائعة التي تحافظ على الألق والتوهج والقيمة التاريخية الكبيرة للنادي العظيم.
• لعبت المبادرات المتنوعة دورها الواضح في نشأة الكيان وتطوره الى أن أصبح اليوم ملء السمع والبصر ويشار له بالبنان كواحد من بين الأندية المحلية والقارية التي ذاع صيتها وملأ الافاق سيكون من الصعب حصر المبادرات المؤثرة التي ارتبطت بالنشأة والبناء حتى سطع النجم وبات حديث الناس كل الناس.
• هل نبدأ من مبادرة فرح عبد السيد مرورا بمبادرة سيدة أم مبادرات شاخور ومن ثم الحجاج والمهدي وجيل ود الياس وصولا الى حجوج والوالي لن يكون الحصر أمرا سهلا إلا عند كتابة التاريخ الذاخر بالأسماء التي خلدت اسمائها عبر التضحيات الجسام والعطاء الكبير والجميل واستحقت لقب الرموز.
• ليس اداريون وحسب فكانت هناك مبادرات لا تحصى للاعبي النادي عبر تاريخه القديم والحديث وكذلك الجماهير والإعلاميين والاقطاب الكبار كل ترك بصمته ومضى ومنهم من لا يزال يعطي ويستمر في المساندة دون كلل او ملل والحافز الوحيد هو الانتماء والعشق والوفاء.
• لم تفصل المسافات بين رجال المريخ ومقره في العرضة فان كانوا في القرى او المدن او بلاد الاغتراب فظلوا يقدمون نموذج السخاء في مواعين العطاء افرادا او جماعات عبر الروابط وظلت تأتي شتى المبادرات ذات الأثر الطيب والسند القوي من هنا وهناك تؤكد تفرد المريخ وأهله.
• ارتبطت نجاحات وانجازات كبيرة ومهمة بالمبادرات منذ مبادرة شراء ارض النادي ومبادرة لجنة البناء حتى جاءت مبادرات الوالي التي حولت البيت الأحمر الى قلعة تسر الناظرين وترتبط باستضافة احداث تاريخية مثل فاصلة الجزائر ومصر واحتفالات الكاف وغيرها.
• اليوم يشعر أبناء المريخ في الداخل والخارج بأهمية مبادراتهم وضرورة تفعيلها لحاجة ناديهم للعمل الجماعي نتيجة القصور الإداري المعروف وتعاملها مع القضايا بالقطارة والمزاجية بطريقة تهدر المكاسب وتضعف فرص النجاح خاصة في زمن يتوفر فيه فريق يضم نخبة من الموهوبين الذين يصنعون الفارق.
• أجد نفسي سعيدا للغاية بمبادرات مجموعات وسائل التوصل في المريخ عبر التبرعات والمساهمة في التسجيلات وعلاج اللاعبين ومعالجة قضايا كثيرة ونشهد التجاوب المتكرر في نفرات الدعم مما يعزز من أمل ان المريخ سيبقى مصدر الفخر ونجم السعد مهما حاصرته الظروف او قست عليه الأيام.
• لن ينكر أحد بأن مبادرات أبناء المريخ في الخارج ظلت تشكل علامة بارزة ونقطة مضيئة في سجل المبادرات فمنذ سنوات طويلة وعبر روابط الخليج بشكل خاص ظل نهر العطاء يجري بالدعم والمساندة للنادي من دون توقف واليوم تقدم رابطتي الامارات وقطر أكثر من دليل بالبيان وفي ارض الواقع.
•  هنا أتذكر واشكر الظروف التي ساعدتني ان ترتبط احدى مبادراتي بفوز المريخ بكاس الشارقة عندما كنت في الامارات والحقيقة ان أسماء عديدة في الامارات والدوحة والسعودية قدموا مبادرات كبيرة وهنا تحديدا أشر الى مبادرة الصديق الدكتور جار النبي لأعمار الدار فهي في نظري تعادل بطولة.
• كل مريخي ظل في الفترة الماضية يعتصر قلبه الألم ويشعر بكل الحزن وهو يشاهد ما أل له الوضع في ملعب ناديه فبعد لوحة الجمال الزاهية تحول الى ارض جدباء وصور باهتة الألوان في كل الارجاء وكان السؤال يتمدد ويبحث عن إجابة عن كيف يتبدل هذا الواقع القبيح.
• جاءت مبادرة الحبيب جار النبي بالإجابة القاطعة وكانت البداية والشرارة التي ترجم فيها الجمهور الوفي حسرته على واقع ملعبه فتنادى الجميع ودعموا المبادرة التي تبنتها رابطة الامارات ويتابع الجار اليوم بفخر هذا التلاحم واستمرار العمل باحترافية لتعود القلعة الى سابق عهد جمال وجمالها وتقترب نهاية اغتراب الفريق وباتعادها قسرا عنها.
• هذه واحدة من المبادرات التي جملت القبح واعادت للمريخ هيبته بعد أن ظل فريقه مشردا يتسول الملاعب وستظل عنوانا لمبادرات المستقبل تحكي قوة وعزيمة رجال المريخ وجماهيره وقدرتهم على كسب التحديات مهما كانت صعبة ويطبقوا فعلا وقولا المثل القائل يد على يد تجدع بعيد.
• لا يحتاج الجار شكرا على مبادرته فهي نابعة من صميم قبله وتعبر عن مدى عشقه الذي ظهر في مبادرات أخرى عديدة يشهد له بها اللاعبين الذين تعرضوا للعنة الإصابة واخرهم حمزة ونمر ولكني اشكره وبقية أعضاء الرابطة الرمز قنيب والمستشار عبد المنعم وعدنان وصلاح خضر والشاب الملهم طلب.
• شكر يمتد الى رابطة المجذوب في الدوحة وهي تأتي في كل يوم بمبادرة جديدة وكذلك جميع روابط السعودية وتبقى روح الجماهير دوما حاضرة تدعم تلك المبادرات وتكمل الناقصة كما نرى من مساهمات (القروبات) لدعم اعمار الدار فتكتمل صورة المريخ الفريد في عصره.
• شكرا لكل الجنود المجهولين الذين يقدمون المبادرات من دون توقف ويجسدون حقيقة إن المريخ عالم جميل وسيبقى الجمال رمزا له اليوم وغدا والى ان يقضى الله امرا كان مفعولا.

عصير الكلام

• وصل البلجيكي ايمال مرحلة عدم الصبر او الانتظار لوعد جديد من سودكال.
• المراوغة في مثل هذه القضايا لا تجدي وحبلها قصير.
• كنت دائما أطالب المدرب السابق للمريخ بالصبر وان لا يتسبب في أزمة تضر النادي.
• وكان يستجيب ويصبر ويوافق على كل الاقتراحات التي تقدم له.
• ولكنه اليوم بلغ قمة الغضب والله يستر.
• ماذا ينتظر سوداكال لينهي هذه القصة البايخة.
• انشغال البعض بالأداء الجميل للفرقة الحمراء يضر كثيرا بالدعم المطلوب.
• يعاني المريخ من غياب أكثر من نصف تشكيلته ويعيش مرحلة اشبه الى التجديد في فريقه.
• هل هي الصدفة التي شكلت لجان الاتحاد لتكون بهذه التركيبة ام انه التخطيط والعمل.
• أي كان الامر فعلينا ان نلوم أنفسنا أولا.
• حان الوقت لنبدل الشكوى بالعمل.
• تغيير غلاة مشجعي الهلال في اللجان لن يتحقق عبر الكلام.
• البداية يجب ان تكون بتغيير البيت والاستفادة من الدروس.
• الحراك الذي بدا يجب ان لا يتوقف فما ضاع حق عزمت عليه الصفوة.
• غدا تعود الدار كما يتمنى الجار وكل الجماهير الحمراء.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قرارات اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات

المكتب الإعلامي - أبوبكر الماحي

عقدت اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم SFA, اجتماعها رقم 76 عند الساعة الثانية عشرة من ظهر السبت 16 يناير 2021م، في قاعة الاجتماعات الخاصة باللجنة، برئاسة المهندس الفاتح  أحمد باني نائب رئيس مجلس إدارة الاتحاد - رئيس لجنة المسابقات - وبحضور عدد كبير من أعضاء اللجنة، وبعد الاطلاع على تقارير حكام ومراقبي مباريات المنافسات القومية أتت مخرجات الاجتماع على النحو التالي : -
   1/ اجازة محضر الاجتماع السابق رقم 75 الذي انعقد بتاريخ  24 ديسمبر 2020م..
2/ بعد الاطلاع على تقارير مباراة المريخ كوستي والمريخ نيالا التي جرت يوم 8 يناير الحالي، تقرر إحالة مدير الكرة في مريخ كوستي إلى لجنة الانضباط..
3/  بعد الاطلاع على تقارير مباراة العاصفة الجوية كنانة والرابطة الجزيرة أبا في الدوري العام تقرر إيقاف اللاعب قريب الله وادي وإحالته إلى لجنة الانضباط..
4/ بعد النظر في تقرير مباراة المريخ الدمازين والاهلي مدني تقرر إيقاف المعد البدني الزين شرف الدين ومدير الكرة إبراهيم جبريل وإحالتهما إلى لجنة الانضباط..
5/ تلفت اللجنة تقرير مفصل عن مجموعة ود مدني في الوسيط من الأستاذ مأمون بشارة مقرر لجنة المسابقات، وتلقت تقرير مفصل عن مجموعة كسلا من مولانا رمزي يحي نائب رئيس لجنة المسابقات، وتلقت أيضا تقرير مفصل من مجموعة الابيض عبر الأستاذ محمد عبدالسميع القوصي عضو اللجنة ورئيس لجنة الإشراف على مجموعة الابيض..
6/ تم تكوين لجنة من مولانا  رمزي يحي والأستاذ مأمون بشارة، والأستاذ حسين أبوقبة لوضع برمجة منافسة كأس السودان القومي، ودوري الشباب..
7/ قررت اللجنة بعد الاطلاع على ماورد في الوسائط تحويل السيد أبوبكر العسقلاني، والسيد بشار ابودجانة إلى لجنة الانضباط..
8/  نظرت اللجنة في شكوى المريخ الخرطوم ضد الهلال كادوقلي في عدم إشراك لاعب تحت السن في مباراة الفريقين بالدوري الممتاز، وتم رفض الشكوى شكلا..
9/  نظرت اللجنة في شكوى نادي حي العرب بورتسودان ضد نادي الهلال الخرطوم في مشاركة اللاعب عيد مقدم، وتم قبول الشكوى شكلا ورفضها موضوعا لعدم صحة الوقائع بعد الرجوع إلى بطاقة اللاعب وقيده في الاهلي شندي منذ العام 2014م، وبعد الاطلاع على أوراقه الثبوتية..




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبابيس



++++++++++++
ودالشريف ***********

**. اعتلى المريخ صدارة الدوري الممتاز منفردا  بانتصاره على الأمل بهدفين نظيفين.. أحرز الأول الموهبة الجزولي  وأحرز الثاني المبدع وجدي 
هندسة وكان الأحمر الأكثر سيطرة والأقوى هجوما وضاعت فرصا سهلة كانت كفيلة برفع رصيد الأهداف إلى ظ¤ أو ه ولم يكن الأمل سيئا وسيطر على بعض فترات الشوط الأول وأطاح أبوالقاسم بفرصتين وحاول الأمل  أيضا الوصول لمرمى منجد النيل في الشوط الثاني وتكسرت هجماته عند صلاح نمر وأمير وتنبش الذي لعب في خانة الظهير الأيسر ودفع المدرب بطبنجة في وسط الملعب واضطر لاستبداله في الشوط الثاني وكان مؤسفا أن يدخل عزام في آخر دقيقتين وتنتهي المباراة قبل ملامسته الكرة. 

**. المريخ في الصدارة بجدارة  دون أن تهتز شباكه في أربعة مباريات ويتمتع كذلك بأقوى خط هجوم حتى نهاية الجولة الرابعة من المنافسة 

**  الشبل الجزولي  مشروع لمهاجم خطير. صاحب لمسات سحرية وبارع في المراوغة وفي الاستلام والتمرير ونرجو أن تتاح له المزيد من الفرص... وعلينا أن نشكر د كمال شداد ولو لاه  لظل الجذولي ومازن وطبنجة نسيا منسيا. 

**. مصعب تركمان بدأ مباراة امس بداية قوية لكنه أصيب وخرج والأمنيات بعاجل الشفاء 

**.  وجدي هندسه أدى بتميز بعد دخوله بديلا لتركمان وأحرز هدف روعة لا يحرزه الا الكبار. 

**  كابتن كفاح مدرب الأمل قال قبل المباراة أن الأمل لا يقل شأنا عن  المريخ والهلال ورفع راية التحدي في وجه المريخ 

**  أكدنا أن صدارة الخرطوم الوطني للدوري الممتاز صدارة مؤقته حدها الأسبوع الثالث من المنافسه 

** هلال الساحل قدم مباريات قمة في الدوري الممتاز ويحتل الان المركز الثاني عن جدارة  ونحي من هنا مجلس إدارة النادي والذي يقوده بكل حنكة الأخ اللواء  صابر سعد واستطاع المجلس أن يدعم صفوف الفريق باميز اللاعبين وان يهيئ لهم المناخ المناسب والتحية للجهاز الفني واللاعبين ومزيدا من الانتصارات. 

**  المريخ يظهر في الاتحاد الدولي فيفا أكثر من رئيس الاتحاد الدولي.. بسبب مجلس الفشل ورئيسه آدم سوداكال.. كل أسبوعين ثلاثة شكوى من لاعب او مدرب واخر الشكاوى حاليا من الروماني 
ماريوس مدرب الأحمال  والذي يطالب بظ¢ظ¥ الف دولار هي ما تبقى من استحقاقته وماريوس وصف سوداكال بالرجل الكاذب والمراوغ والمخادع وهنالك المدرب البلجيكي لوك ايميل وقد تنازل  عن جذء كبير من استحقاقاته ومقلبه سوداكال كالعادة ولوك ايميل هدد بإبعاد المريخ من البطولة الأفريقية ما لم يتسلم استحقاقاته ووصف سوداكال بالمخادع... نخشى أن يتسبب ماريوس ولوك ايميل في ابعاد المريخ من البطولة الأفريقية ونخشي أن يصدر الاتحاد الدولي قرارا بهبوط المريخ إلى درجة أدنى.. مالم يتحرك المخلصين من أبناء النادي لحل مشكلة الروماني والبلجيكي 

**. لا تفسدوا فرحة الجماهير يا سؤداكال والمريخ صعد لدوري المجموعات ويقف في صدارة الدوري وأسلوب المراوغة والغش والخداع ما بنفع مع الخواجات ولا مع الاتحاد الدولي... ويا سؤداكال قول غلبتني واتخارج وعيب وحاجة مخجلة  والله ان يتردد اسم المريخ في أروقة الاتحادالدولي كل أسبوعين ثلاثة 

**. لجنة المسابقات رفضت شكوى المريخ ضد هلال كادوقلي بحجج واهية والشكوى صحيحة ظ،ظ ظ ظھ... قالو رفضوها شكلا... هي دي شكوي ولا عروس 

**. د كمال شداد وجه السيد امين الجابري رئيس لجنة شئون اللاعبين بعقد اجتماع عاجل وحسم قضية الثالوث رمضان ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس وكذلك اللاعب عمار طيفور وربما يعقد الاجتماع اليوم 

** ثلاث اشهر وجماهير كرة القدم لا حديث لها إلا عن الثالوث رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت و العشم كبير في لجنة شئون اللاعبين للوصول إلى نهاية لهذا المسلسل السخيف.. مع يقيني أن الهلال الذي يقبع الان في المركز الخامس في الدوري الممتاز سيلجأ للاتحاد الدولي

** لم أشاهد مباراة الهلال وهلال الأبيض لذلك لن اعلق عليها

** ما كان من الممكن أن أشاهد مباراة الهلال وهلال الأبيض تحت أضواء استاد الهلال الضعيفة واترك مباراة الهلال والاهلي في الدوري السعودي والتي جرت في ملعب الجوهرة بمدينة جده.. فرق كبير  بين جوهرة وجوهرة ياصديقي  شجرابي.

** حقيقة الاضاءة في استاد الهلال فضيحة ولا ادري كيف يسمح الاتحاد العام بقيام مباريات الدوري الممتاز تحت هذه الاضاءة

**. الهلال طالب الاتحاد الأفريقي بقيام مبارياته الأفريقية باستاده عصرا. كدليل على ضعف الإضاءة 

** الشوط الثاني لمباراة المريخ والأمل امس بدأ مع موعد فريضة المغرب وهذا لا يصح يا اتحاد يا عام ونحن في دولة مسلمة

**. توتي تعادلت مع الاهلي العاصمي بضربة جزاء ظالمة

**. هل يتمكن مجلس الفشل المريخي المنقسم إلى جناحين. هل يتمكن من إحضار فريق عربي أو أفريقي ليتباري مع الأحمر قبل انطلاقة دوري المجموعات

**. السلطان حسن برقو رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية كان مرتبا وقويا وهو يتحدث عبر تلفزيون السودان أمس الأول وقد أوضح كل الحقائق حول المنتخب الوطني والأسباب التي أدت إلى استمرار رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد مع المنتخب..... مطلوب من بعض الأقلام أن تترك برقو لحاله وتحث الجمهور للالتفاف حول المنتخب 

**. ما يحدث في مدينة الجنينة مؤسف وحاجة تدمي القلب والأمنيات أن تضع الحرب أوزارها بين العرب والمساليت والبلد الفيها مكفيها 

**. فنان الشعب هو الهرم محمد وردي ولا أحد غيره

** ما قادر اقولك عن حبي الكبير

**. آخر دبوس

** المريخ صدارة وصدارة حتى النهاية لأنه الأجدر من غيره ببطولة الدوري الممتاز.
















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بابكر سلك



بابكر سلك 
: ككو وكديستين

] تحت هذا العنوان كتبت من قبل وأكتب الآن.
] مجلسنا يستفيد من إختلافنا .
] وطال عمرو مبسوط.
] يوم يقول مابسلمها إلا لعزرائيل كما قال البشير أو كما قال.
] وهو لا يريد تسليمها إطلاقاً.
] ولكنه يستفيد من الخلاف.
] يقرب خصم ويستعدي الآخر.
] ثم يقرب الآخر ليستعدي الذي قربه.
] فرق تسد.
] القصة بتذكرني قصة الكديستين والككو.
] إتشاكلن في قطعة جبنة قبل الكيلو يصل مليون وميتين .
] كلما يقسمنها.
] تحتج كديسة بقولها أن الكديسة الأخرى قطعتها أكبر.
] لأنو نوايا الكدسة في القسمة ماكانت شفافة.
] حكمن الككو .
] الككو مخصوص يقسم قطعة أكبر.
] تحتج الكديسة صاحبة النصيب الأصغر.
] يؤيدها الككو ويقرم من القطعة الأكبر قرمة كبيرة تجعلها القطعة الأصغر .
] تقوم تحتج الكديسة صاحبة النصيب البقي أصغر.
] يؤيدها الككو على الإحتجاج ويقرم من القطعة التي أصبحت الأكبر.
] قرمة كبيرة تجعلها القطعة الأصغر.
] وهكذا يأكل الككو كل الجبنة وتطلع الكدسة بقد القفة.
] هذا هو ما يحدث في المريخ الآن.
] إذا ما أتفقن الكدسة الجبنة حاتضيع .
] ولو مجرد إتفاق مبدئي يخرج بالجبنة لبر الأمان.
] أما داخل المجلس.
] فالحال يغني عن السؤال.
] حتى المجلس بقى كديستين.
] كديسة ساسا وكديسة أسدو.
] ولو علمت كديسة أسدو أن الخلاف يؤدي لاستئثار كديسة ساسا بكل الجبنة.
] بالذات وهي من تحمل عبء الصرف منفردة طيلة عمر المجلس.

] لانشك في أن مجموعة كديسة أسدو تهدف لصالح الكيان .
] وترفض القرارات الفردية والمخالفة للقوانين واللوائح.
] ونفترض في كديسة ساسا ذلك كذلك.
] يبقى عشان خاطر الكيان.
] القصة محتاجة لقعاد الكديستين وتناول الأمر بشفافية والإعداد لخارطة تقود الكيان لإنتخابات ديمقراطية.
] ماضروري الحنية.
] نعلم أن محاننة الضرات مكاواة للمريخ.
] ولكن مكاواة المريخ ستقود لكوارث نحن في غنىً عنها.
] الإعداد لإنتخابات حرة.
] وليترشح فيها من أعضاء المجلس من يريد مع من يريد.
] ويترشح غيرهم .
] في جو ديمقراطي يتم إختيار المجلس القادم.
] معليش كترت من كلمة ديمقرطية وديمقراطي.
] المعذرة للذين لايطيقون هذه الكلمة.
] ولكنها الواقع.
] أيها الناس.
] علي الفئات المختلفة أن تضع قاعدة تقف عليها جميعها.
] تعمل على إجبار المجلس السير في الطريق الصحيح.
] وهو إجازة تعديلات دستور 2019م والإعلان لجمعية إنتخابية نمارس فيها ديمقراطيتنا التي نعشق والتي تعشقنا.
] أيها الناس.
] الخلاف تمدد فينا والإختلاف أصبح هو مايشكل الأحداث في المريخ.
] فأصبح المريخ يأتي في مرتبة ليست بأي حال هي الأولى في تدرج فقه أولويات النفس المريخية.
] ياخ قبل كم يوم في حوش المريخ ونحن قاعدين شلة.
] قلت ليهم حلمان بالراحل المقيم ï؟½








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة



مأمون أبوشيبة

كفاية يا سوداكال

* قبل أيام نشر المدرب البلجيكي السابق ايمايل تحذيراً للمريخ  بأن صبره قد نفد من مماطلات وتسويفات وخداع سوداكال..
* وقال ايمايل إن مستحقاته على المريخ تبلغ 90 ألف دولار ارتضى أن يخفضها إلى 50 ألف دولار باتفاق مع سوداكال على أن يتم تسديدها على دفعات باتفاق مكتوب..
* ولكن رغم تنازله عن 40 ألف دولار ظل سوداكال يراوغ ويماطل في تنفيذ الاتفاق.. وأخيراً وعده سوداكال بتسديد المبلغ كاملاً ودفعة واحدة شريطة أن يخفضه إلى 30 ألف دولار..
* قال ايمايل إنه وافق على وعد سوداكال بدفع المبلغ كاملاً والتنازل عن 20 ألف دولار أخرى.. وللأسف أخل سوداكال بوعده وعاد للمماطلة والتهرب.. ولهذا قرر منحه مهلة أخيرة حتى يوم الثلاثاء 12 يناير فإذا لم يسدد مبلغ الثلاثين ألف دولار كاملة سيقوم باخطار محاميه لتبليغ الاتحاد الأفريقي..
* المعروف إن رخصة المشاركة الأفريقية تشترط إلا تكون للنادي ديون واجبة السداد.. وإلا سيتم سحب رخصة المشاركة الأفريقية وبالتالي يتم ابعاد المريخ من دوري الأبطال الأفريقي..
* وحتى لا تحدث فضيحة ابعاد المريخ من البطولة الأفريقية اضطر سوداكال لتحويل مبلغ 10 ألاف يورو يوم الثلاثاء وتعذر عن دفع المبلغ كاملاً بحجة اجراءات بنكية مؤكداً اكتمال تحويل باقي المبلغ على دفعتين متتاليتين. 
* قال ايمايل انه استلم مبلغ ال10 ألف يورو ظهر الأربعاء وارسل اشعاراً بالاستلام.. وكان في انتظار ارسال بقية المبلغ يوم الخميس ولكنه تفاجأ برسالة من المريخ تطلب الإفادة بتسلم الدفعة الأولى.. رغم ارساله للاشعار..
* قال ايمايل رغم اخلال سوداكال بالوعد لكنه عاد مرة أخرى للعبته القذرة في المماطلة.. وإنه قد سئم مماطلات سوداكال واتخذ قراراً نهائياً بأنه في حال عدم تسلمه بقية المبلغ والبالغ 14658 يورو حتى نهاية يوم أمس الجمعة سيوجه المحامي بمخاطبة الكاف فوراً مع ارفاق مستند الاتفاق على دفع مبلغ 30 ألف دولار كاملاً يوم الثلاثاء الفائت 12 يناير..
* نرجو أن تكون الاشكالية قد حسمت قبل نهاية يوم أمس لأن الموضوع إذا وصل الكاف وتم سحب الرخصة من نادي المريخ وابعاده من البطولة الأفريقية ستكون هذه أكبر فضيحة للمريخ في تاريخه على المستوى الدولي..
* لماذا يصر سوداكال دائماً على المماطلة والتسويف علماً إن هذه المبالغ في الغالب سيقوم بخصمها من حافز الوصول للمجموعات.. يعني ما خسران حاجة فلماذا المماطلة والتسويف في دفع حقوق المدربين واللاعبين وإلى متى يستمر هذا الأسلوب الذي يسيء لسمعة المريخ وتاريخه ويجلب عليه وبائل دعاء المظلومين..
* علماً إن ابعاد المريخ من البطولة الأفريقية سيحرم النادي من حافز الصعود لمرحلة مجموعات دور ال16 ولن يعفي ذلك نادي المريخ من دفع حقوق ايمايل لتكون الخسارة فادحة..
* وبالمناسبة ماذا حدث حول قضية اللاعب البرازيلي ماريوس سانتوس بعد أن تمت معاقبة المريخ من قبل الفيفا بحرمان النادي من التسجيلات لثلاث فترات لعدم سداد مبلغ 24 ألف دولار.. مع امهاله 45 يوماً للسداد قبل توقيع عقوبات جديدة على النادي وغالباً الإنزال للدرجة الأدنى؟!
* مهلة ال45 يوماً مر منها شهر حتى الآن وتبقى أسبوعان فقط علماً إن العقوبة ترفع تلقائياً بمجرد السداد.. ولكن بانتهاء هذا الشهر ستكون العقوبة لازمة مع توقيع عقوبات جديدة.. وربنا يستر يا سوداكال..

زمن إضافي

* ورد إن القطب المريخي أحمد طه التازي أبدى استعداده لإعادة قيد لاعبي المريخ مطلقي السراح..  وطلب من إدارة المريخ اجراء المفاوضات مع اللاعبين وتحديد مبلغ الاتفاق..
* أمس تداولت الأسافير خبراً عن إعادة قيد سيف تيري  ب500 ألف دولار عبر الرئيس السابق جمال الوالي الذي سارع ونفى هذا الخبر..
* الخبر غير صحيح وأيضاً المبلغ المشار له غير صحيح فليست هناك أي مفاوضات جرت مع سيف تيري أو أي لاعب آخر حتى الآن.. والصحيح أن القطب التازي أبدى الاستعداد لإعادة قيد مطلقي السراح لا أكثر..
* لا ننصح بمفاوضة اللاعبين مطلقي السراح عبر سوداكال بعد أن أثبت فشله الذريع بمماطلاته وتسويفاته مما تسبب في ضياع الحارس أبوعشرين وفقدان جهود رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد..
* المطلوب تكوين لجنة ثلاثية من شخصيات جادة وأمينة وتتمتع بالخبرة لمفاوضة المفكوكين.. وابعاد المراوغ سوداكال تماماً عن مفاوضة مطلقي السراح وإلا سوف يسف المريخ التراب..
* ومن المهم جداً أن تتم المفاوضات في سرية شديدة بعيداً عن الإعلام.. اقضوا حوائجكم بالكتمان.. 
* ومن المهم التبكير لإنهاء هذا الملف خاصة بعد تجربة أبوعشرين ورمضان والرشيد المريرة.. وخير البر عاجله








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
بن قابلية إسم مميز هل يصطدم بمزاجية سوداكال




â–،  الكثير من القرارات خلال عهد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ المنتخب أو المنتهية فترته برئاسة آدم سوداكال شابتها الكثير من الفوضوية واللامبالاة في إتخاذها والتي أضرت بمصلحة المريخ كثيراً.

â–،  سوداكال ظل يغيّر الأجهزة الفنية كيفما اتفق حتى وصل الرقم إلى (عشرة) مدربين خلال ثلاثة أعوام مع العلم أن بعض الأسماء الفنّية لم تدم مع المريخ سوى لبضعة أشهر فقط.

â–،  الرقم المذكور لم يأت من فراغ بل بسبب (مزاجية) سوداكال في التعامل مع تلك الأسماء التي رحل معظمها بسبب عدم الإيفاء بالحقوق وبعد المعاناة في الحصول على أبسط مقومات العمل الفني بنادي كبير كالمريخ.

â–،  عندما يقدّم لك جهاز فني مثل التونسي (جمال خشارم) والمعد البدني (توماس موير) عشر مباريات مضغوطة بلياقة بدنية عالية في فترة وجيزة واداء مميز ويثمر العمل المذكور عن تحقيق المريخ لبطولة الدوري.

â–،  فإن المنطق والعقل يقولان أن المحاظفة على إستمرارية الجهاز الفني يجب أن تكون من أولويات الإدارة للموسم الجديد.

â–،  ولكن كالعادة لجأ سوداكال إلى مزاجيته المعهودة ولم يف خشارم وموير حقهما حتى رفضا المواصلة ورحلا وبعدها حاول سوداكال إعادة موير فرفض الأخير بسبب متأخراته طرف نادي المريخ التي طالب بتسويتها قبل العودة ورفض سوداكال الأمر دون شك.

â–،  لعب المريخ بدون معد بدني في (سبع) مباريات رسمية منها أربع مباريات على الصعيد الإفريقي وثلاث مباريات ببطولة الدوري الممتاز وهو أمر يؤكّد على لامبالاة سوداكال في تدعيم الجهاز الفني للفريق خلال أخطر ملف للأحمر وهو المباريات الإقصائية لدوري أبطال إفريقيا.

â–،  الجديد الآن هو التعاقد مع المعد البدني صاحب الإسم المعروف (أحمد بن قابلية) الجزائري الأصل والذي يحمل الجنسية الفرنسية.

â–،  بن قابلية عمل في عدد من الأندية بفرنسا والإمارات والجزائر والسعودية وقطر وكان ضمن طاقم عالمي بأكاديمية اسباير بقطر للإشراف على تكوين عدد من المنتخبات السنية حيث قضى الرجل بدول الخليج (تسع) سنوات بالتمام والكمال.

â–،  وهذا يعني أن بن قابلية وبحكم عمله بأكاديمية اسباير بقطر وقف على حجم الإمكانيات المهولة بدول  الخليج ومدى التأسيس الإحترافي بتلك الدول وبالتأكيد سيصطدم الرجل بواقع أليم في السودان مقارنة بتجربته الخليجية والفرنسية عندما كان الرجل يعمل بعاصمة الأنوار.

â–،  لذلك كان من الأفضل أن يُعيد سوداكال الألماني (موير) الذي اعتاد على الأجواء السودانية وحقق نجاحاً مقدّراً بعمله بدلاً من خوض مغامرة جديدة مع المعد البدني (بن قابلية) لأنه لن يصبر دون شك على طريقة سوداكال الإدارية بل أنه سيتفاجأ أصلاً بالعديد من الفوارق بين تجربته السابقة ومغامرته الجديدة.

â–،  نتمنى أن يواصل الرجل عمله بالمريخ حتى نهاية الموسم ولكن طريقة سوداكال المزاجية ولامبالاته المقيتة خصمت الكثير من رصيد المريخ الفني التراكمي بسبب عدم مواصلة أي جهاز فني لفترة طويلة في الإشراف على لاعبي المريخ.

â–،  إن لم يتخلى سوداكال عن تلك الطريقة في التعامل مع المدربين والمحترفين وحتى اللاعبين الوطنيين فسيرحل بن قابلية في القريب العاجل وربما لحق به الفرنسي جوميز ووقتها سيبدأ المريخ فصلاً جديداً من فصول ترتيب الأوراق الفنية في توقيت خطير للغاية.

â–،  يخوض المريخ مواجهة مهمة للغاية عصر اليوم أمام الأمل عطبرة في الجولة الرابعة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز ونتمنى أن يحقق المريخ الفوز لينفرد بصدارة الترتيب بعد أن (فرمل) هلال الساحل الخرطوم الوطني بالأمس.

â–،  المريخ واجه الأمل قبل مباراة اليوم (30) مرة كسب منها (22) مباراة وتعادل في (خمس) وخسر (ثلاث) مباريات منذ صعود الأمل في (2004).

â–،  أحرز رماة المريخ واحد وستون هدفاً بينما سجّل لاعبو الأمل سبعة عشر هدفاً في شباك الأحمر.

â–،  مباراة الأمل تعتبر بمثابة الإنطلاقة لترتيب الأوراق الفنية بالأحمر قبل إنطلاقة مشوار الفريق بمرحلة المجموعات.

â–،  خسر الإتحاد وتعادل الأهلي والهلال وفاز النصر في الدوري السعودي للمحترفين.

â–،  لا زلت عند رهاني السابق (النصر سينافس على لقب البطولة) رغم البداية السيئة.

â–،  تابعت المباريات الثلاث في ذات التوقيت (الهلال والأهلي) (الهلال وهلال الأبيّض) (هلال الساحل والخرطوم الوطني).

â–،  كلاسيكو الهلال والأهلي سحب البساط دون شك ولكن مباراة الخرطوم الوطني وهلال الساحل كانت مثيرة للغاية أما مباراة هلالي التبلدي وأمدرمان فجاءت (ناعسة).

â–،  للأسف نفتقر للبنى التحتية الجاذبة التي تعكس مهارات اللاعب السوداني.

â–،  حاجة أخيرة كده :: غداً قمة الليفر والمانيو.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الشرطة تعتقل "النمور" و"الأسود" تفترس السلاطين

  أُختتمت أمس السبت مباريات الإسبوع الرابع من بطولة الدوري الممتاز في نسخته الـ"26".

 حيث حقق "الشرطة القضارف" فوزه الأول في الدوري الممتاز بتغلبه على  "الأهلي شندي" بهدفٍ دون رد، سجله المحترف النيجيري "قودوين" في الشوط  الثاني.

  ليرتفع "الشرطة" برصيده إلى أربع نقاط، بينما تجمد "الأهلي شندي" عن الستِ نقاط.

 وفي الجولة الثانية نجح "الهلال كادوقلي" في العودة إلى سكة الانتصارات  بتغلبه على "مريخ الفاشر" بهدفٍ دون رد ناله اللاعب "الفاتح جادين" في  الشوط الأول.

 وبهذه النتيجة أرتفع رصيد "أسود الجبال" إلى خمس نقاط، وتجمد رصيد "السلاطين" عند الأربع نقاط.
 #سبورتاق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




* فوز شاق لتشيلسي على فولهام المنقوص.. ووست هام يعمق جراح بيرنلي
* ركلتا جزاء تمنحان وست بروميتش فوزا مثيرا على وولفرهامبتون
* سامبدوريا يكرم ضيافة أودينيزي بثنائية.. وتورينو يتعادل مع سبيزيا بالدوري الايطالي
* سان جيرمان يقفز للصدارة.. ونيم يسقط مارسيليا في فخ الهزيمة بالدوري الفرنسي
* دورتموند يتعثر أمام ماينز.. ولايبزيج يهدر فرصة جديدة لتصدر الدوري الألماني
* اتحاد العاصمة يؤكد صحوته بثلاثية في شباك غليزان بالدوري الجزائري
* بني ياس يتجاوز عقبة الوحدة.. والجزيرة يتعثر أمام خورفكان بالدوري الاماراتي
* الرفاع يهزم النجمة بهدفين لهدف ويواصل تصدر الدوري البحريني
* برشلونة يصارع بيلباو على كأس السوبر.. وغموض حول موقف ميسي
* الوحدات يتوج بطلًا للدوري الأردني عقب فوزه على الفيصلي
* لاوتارو: مزاملة ميسي حلم .. نيمار: فكرت في اعتزال كرة القدم
* صلاح: مباراة يونايتد مختلفة .. فيرنانديز: لا أهتم بضوضاء كلوب
* كونتي: يوفنتوس ما زال الأقوى في إيطاليا .. ديشامب: لن أسامح بنزيما أبدا
* رونالدو: حكيمي لاعب غير عادي.. ريال مدريد أخطأ بالتفريط فيه
* روني: استمتعت بكل دقيقة.. وسأفتقد ارتداء حذائي كل أسبوع
* مدرب نيوكاسل قبل مواجهة آرسنال: سأفرض أسلوبي
* كومان: مشاركة ميسي بيده.. وبيلباو استحق إقصاء الريال
* بيرلو: كونتي جعلني مدربا.. واليوم سيرى الوجه الآخر
* كونتي: يوفنتوس ما زال الأقوى.. ديشامب: لن أسامح بنزيما أبدا
* مارسيلينو: مشاركة ميسي اليوم تقلل فرصنا في الفوز
* ماني: نحن ليفربول.. وقادرون على هزيمة أي فريق




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :



❖ #كأس السوبر الإسباني  النهائي


* برشلونة (-- : --) أتلتيك بيلباو 22:00  KSA 1  فهد العتيبي


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  الأسبوع 19


* شيفيلد يونايتد (-- : --) توتنهام هوتسبير 16:00  beIN 2  حسن العيدروس


* ليفربول (-- : --) مانشستر يونايتد 18:30  beIN 2  رؤوف خليف


مانشستر سيتي (-- : --) كريستال بالاس 21:15  beIN 2  يوسف سيف


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18


* نابولي (-- : --) فيورنتينا 13:30 beIN 4  علي محمد علي 
كروتوني (-- : --) بينفينتو 16:00  beIN 5  باسم الزير 
ساسولو (-- : --) بارما 16:00  beIN 4  محمد السعدي أتلانتا (-- : --) جنوى 19:00  beIN 4  سوار الذهب


* انتر ميلان (-- : --) يوفنتوس 21:45  beIN 4  حفيظ دراجي


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوريالألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 16


* بايرن ميونيخ (-- : --) فرايبورغ 16:30  SKY 1  ؟؟


* آينتراخت فرانكفورت (-- : --) شالكه 19:00  SKY 1  ؟؟


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 20


* ستاد بريست (-- : --) رين 14:00  beIN 6  عادل حلو


* لوريان (-- : --) ديجون 16:00  beIN 10  مضر اليوسف


* نانت (-- : --) لانس 16:00  beIN 6  سوار الذهب


* نيس (-- : --) بوردو 16:00  beIN 8  احد عبده


* ستراسبورج (-- : --) سانت إيتيان 16:00  beIN 9  احمد المعمري


* ليل (-- : --) ستاد ريمس 18:00  beIN 6  جواد بدة


* ليون (-- : --) ميتز 22:00  beIN 6  نوفل باشي





..................................................  .....


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 4


* الأمل عطبرة (0 : 2) المريخ
* أهلي شندي (0 : 1) الشرطة القضارف
* هلال كادوقلي (1 : 0) مريخ الفاشر

#الترتيب : المريخ (10) الخرطوم (9) هلال الساحل (9) الهلال (8) أهلي الخرطوم (6)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  الأسبوع 19


* وولفرهامبتون (2 : 3) وست برومي
* ليدز يونايتد (0 : 1) برايتون
* وست هام يونايتد (1 : 0) بيرنلي
* فولهام (0 : 1) تشيلسي
* ليستر سيتي (2 : 0) ساوثهامتون

#الترتيب : مانشستر يونايتد (36) ليستر سيتي (35) ليفربول (33) مانشستر سيتي (32) إيفرتون (32)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18


* بولونيا (1 : 0) هيلاس فيرونا
* تورينو (0 : 0) سبيزيا
* سامبدوريا (2 : 1) أودينيزي

#الترتيب : ميلان (40) انتر ميلان (37) روما (34) يوفنتوس (33) نابولي (31)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 20


* مارسيليا (1 : 2) نيم أولمبيك
* أنجيه (0 : 1) باريس سان جيرمان

#الترتيب : سان جيرمان (42) ليون (40) ليل (39) موناكو (36) رين (33)

..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوريالألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 16


* فيردر بريمن (2 : 0) أوجسبورج
* بوروسيا دورتموند (1 : 1) ماينز
* كولن (0 : 0) هيرتا برلين
* فولفسبورج (2 : 2) لايبزيج
* هوفنهايم (0 : 0) أرمينيا بيليفيلد
* شتوتجارت (2 : 0) مونشنغلادباخ

#الترتيب : بايرن ميونيخ (33) لايبزيج (32) باير ليفركوزن (29) دورتموند (29) يونيون (28)

..................................................  .....



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*¶نادي المريخ يحافظ على نظافة شباكه في بطولة الدوري الممتاز 2020-2021م حتي هذه اللحظه ..


المريخ العاصمي 0  0 هلال كادوقلي  | منجد النيل 

المريخ العاصمي 3  0 حي العــــرب    | أحمد عبدالعظيم

المريخ العاصمي 1  0 أهلي مروي      | منجد النيل 

المريخ العاصمي 2  0 الامل عطبرة    | منجد النيل 

منجد النيل 3 كلين شيت | أفضل حارس حافظ على نظافة شباكه ..




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بيان من الناقل الرسمي للدوري الممتاز 

تود قناة الملاعب الرياضية أن توضح للمشاهدين الأعزاء أن بث مباريات فريقي "الهلال والمريخ" على القناة بتقنية SD يجيء لتوفير إمكانية مشاهدة مباريات الفريقين لعموم الجمهور وحتى يكون بإمكان من لا يملك أجهزة تعمل بتقنية "HD" مشاهدة مباريات العملاقين. 
وإننا إذ نحيطكم بذلك، على علم تام بدرايتكم وحصافتكم، لكن القصد من وراء هذا التوضيح هو وضع حد للحملة الشعواء التي تشن على القناة والتي يتم فيها استغلال الإشاعات والهفوات والأخطاء الغير مقصودة لشحن الجمهور ضد القناة. 
إننا في الملاعب نقف على حد سواء وعلى بعد مسافة واحدة من جميع الأندية.
عليه... آملين من جمهورنا العزيز أن يقدّر المجهودات الكبيرة التي تبذل، وأن لا يلقي بالاً لما يتم من تقليل وتبخيس مع سبق الإصرار والترصد للمجهودات التي تقوم بها الطواقم العاملة في القناة من جهات تسعى للنيل من القناة بكل السبل الممكنة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء




علم الدين هاشم

*متي يرحل مجلس سوداكال ؟*

عادت قضية المريخ مع مدربه السابق البلجيكي ايمال علي سطح الاحداث من جديد بسبب عدم ايفاء مجلس سوداكال بمديونية المدرب البلجيكي وحصول الاخير علي قرار من الفيفا بمنحه 30 الف يورو كان من المفترض ان يستلمها علي ثلاث دفعات إلا ان رئيس المريخ كعادته دائما دخل في فاصل جديد التلكوء والمماطلة في منح ايمال مستحقاته المالية !
المدرب البلجيكي رفع سقف تهديداته هذه المرة بإنه اذا لم يتسلم المبلغ كاملا فانه سيقوم باخطار الاتحاد الافريقي الكاف بذلك الأمر الذي قد يؤثر سلبا علي مسيرة المريخ في دوري المجموعات خاصة وإن المدرب البلجيكي سبق وإن كسب حكما من الفيفا بمنحه مستحقاته المالية حسب الاتفاق مع مجلس المريخ !
مديونية المدربين والمحترفين الاجانب علي المريخ ليست بالامر الجديد خاصة في عهد مجلس سوداكال الذي سببه حكم الفيفا ضد المريخ في عشرات الشكاوي تتعلق جميعها بالمستحقات المالية بل بعضها تضاعف الي اكثر مما متفق عليه في العقد نتيجة لاسلوب المماطلة الذي يستخدمه سوداكال مع اصحاب الحقوق من المدربين. اللاعبين الاجانب ويكفي ماحصل عليه البرازيلي ماركوس من مبالغ ضخمة بالدولار رغم انه لم يشارك في اي مباراة مع المريخ سوي وجوده في معسكر المريخ بالشارقة بدولة الأمارات العربية المتحدة !
لاندري الي متي سيظل اهل المريخ يتفرجون علي مايفعله سوداكال ومجلسه بالمريخ سواء فيما يتعلق بالمديونيات أو حتي عدم احترام ابناء المريخ الذين لبوا دعوته بالمشاركة في اعادة صياغة النظام الاساسي حسب الملاحظات التي قدمها الفيفا بعد مراجعته النظام الاساسي 2019 ثم عاد وانقلب علي لجنتهم وقدم مسودة للنظام الاساسي مختلفة عن تلك التي صاغتها اللجنة القانونية بالنادي وسلمته نسخة منها !
وحتي المهلة التي حددها الفيفا لمجلس المريخ بخصوص تعديلات النظام الاساسي كانت قد انتهت في الرابع من الشهر الحالي ولازال الوضع كما هو عليه دون ان يتحرك مجلس سوداكال باعداد الترتيبات اللازمة بدعوة الجمعية العمومية لاجازة النظام الاساسي ومن ثم التحضير لانتخاب المجلس الجديد ،،، فهل اصبح مجلس المريخ اقوي من الفيفا الذي منحه شرعية لايستحقها ولايحترمها ؟
ذكرنا من قبل ان المريخ تنتظره معارك شرسة في دوري الابطال ويحتاج الي الاستقرار الاداري حتي نضمن توفر الاستقرار الفني وزرع البيئة الصالحة التي تساعد المدرب الفرنسي علي القيام بواجبه تجاه الفريق وكذلك تشجع اللاعبين لمضاعفة عطائهم داخل الملعب ،، فمتي سيرحل مجلس سوداكال حتي ينعم المريخ بالاستقرار الاداري والفني ؟









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الفيفا تهدد المريخ بالانزال درجة دنيا


 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ قضت غرفة فض  النزاعات بالفيفا بالحكم لصالح المدرب الروماني بــــ(26) الف دولار وذلك  كمستحقات مالية بطرف نادي المريخ رفض رئيس نادي المريخ دفعها وتفيد متابعات  الصحيفة انه في حالة عدم الايفاء بمستحقات المدرب فان المريخ مهدد  بالانزال درجة دنيا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الف سلامة كابتن مصعب كردمان






 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خضر.. يضع "المسابقات" و"لجنة التسجيلات" في قفص الإتهام

  #سبورتاق | تحقيق | ناصر بابكر

 "محمد عبدالله خضر؛ قضية بدأت بعد نهاية مباراة المريخ وهلال كادوقلي ولا  يبدو أنها ستنتهي بالقرار الذي أصدرته لجنة المسابقات بشأنها أمس. #سبورتاق  يُسلط الضوء على القضية ويضع الكثير من أوجه الغموض حولها تحت المجهر".

 â– فئة الشباب

 ضم هلال كادوقلي اللاعب "محمد عبدالله خضر" إلى صفوفه إبان فترة  الإنتقالات الرئيسية الأخيرة، وبحسب متابعات #سبورتاق، فإن النادي ضم  اللاعب ضمن فئة فريق الشباب بالنادي (تحت 20 عاماً) وهو ما أكده المنسق  الإعلامي لهلال كادوقلي الأستاذ "حسب الرسول دفع الله" في تصريحات لبرنامج  دنيا الرياضة بإذاعة الخرطوم يوم (6 يناير) مع التنويه لأن (حسبو) كان ضمن  لجنة التسجيلات لنادي هلال كادوقلي وكان من بين من أشرفوا على صفقة محمد  عبدالله خضر.

 وأبرز هلال كادوقلي رقماً وطنياً بتاريخ (الاول من مارس 2000) وهو الذي  استخدمه لقيد اللاعب في فئة الشباب بعد أن أكد "حسبو" في التصريحات  التلفزيونية أن اللاعب (دون العشرين) رغم أن عمر اللاعب بالرقم الوطني الذي  استخدمه "هلال كادوقلي" عند التسجيل كان (20 عاما وثمانية أشهر) وبالتالي  لا يمكن أن يقيد في فريق الشباب سيما وأن الإتحاد العام حدد بشكل واضح أن  عناصر فئة الشباب من مواليد العام (2001) وهو ما لا ينطبق على حالة "خضر"  ليبرز تساؤل أول حول إعتماد قيده كلاعب في فريق الشباب رغم أن سنه لحظة  التسجيل وبالرقم الوطني الذي أستخدمه النادي لا يسمح له؟!

 â– خارج السيستم

 #سبورتاق وفي رحلة البحث عن حالة اللاعب مثار الشكوى، تحصل على صورة  لسيستم الإنتقالات المحلي تشير بوضوح إلى حالة اللاعب محمد عبدالله خضر  "ليست نشطة" ما يعني أن اللاعب لم تصدر له شهادة انتقال محلية وبالتالي لم  يتم اعتماده لاعباً للفريق من قبل الإتحاد العام، كما أن بياناته نفسها في  سيستم الإنتقالات المحلي تمت إضافتها في شهر ديسمبر من العام 2020 وبعد  شهرٍ كامل من نهاية فترة الإنتقالات، ليبرز تساؤل من جديد حول الكيفية التي  شارك بها اللاعب أمام المريخ؟!

 â– مسئولية المسابقات

 #سبورتاق وبعد مطالعة لائحة الدوري الممتاز وجد أن (حفظ الكروت الأصلية  والسجلات الخاصة باللاعبين المشاركين في منافسات الإتحاد السوداني لكرة  القدم وإعداد بطاقات اللاعبين المشاركين في المنافسة) هو مسئولية اللجنة  المنظمة للمسابقات، وهو منصوص عليه في المادة "3"، مع التنويه إلى أن تلك  اللجنة يرأسها المهندس "الفاتح باني" القيادي السابق بنادي "هلال كادوقلي"،  ليقفز هنا تساؤل كبير حول الكيفية التي أصدرت بها اللجنة بطاقة للاعب محمد  عبدالله خضر، ليشارك بها في أولى مباريات فريقه قبل أن يحتجب تماماً عن كل  الجولات بعد شكوى المريخ بما فيها مباراة "مريخ الفاشر" التي جرت بعد  الفصل في الشكوى ورفضها، وتساؤل حول سجلات اللاعب و"كرته" والتي يفترض أن  تحتفظ بها لجنة المسابقات كما تنص اللائحة.

 â– من إعتمد التسجيل؟!

 مشاركة اللاعب أمام "المريخ" تعني أنه يمتلك بطاقة، والبطاقات بحسب  اللائحة تصدر للاعبين كاملي الأهلية للمشاركة سواء عناصر الفريق الأول أو  فئة الشباب، والمستندات تثبت عدم أهلية "خضر" للتسجيل في فئة الشباب، إلى  جانب عدم إعتماده في "السيستم" كلاعب لهلال كادوقلي، إضافة لعدم صحة تسجيله  بـ"كرت" جديد نظراً لوجود كرت سابق للاعب بإتحاد "القطينة" ليبرز هنا  تساؤل آخر حول من أعتمده لاعباً لنادي هلال كادوقلي؟!

 وبحسب متابعات #سبورتاق فإن الإتحاد كان  قد كوّن لجنة للتسجيلات تضم  الأمين العام د. "حسن أبوجبل" وبعض الموظفين منهم موظف مسئول عن تعاقدات  لاعبين فئة الشباب لأندية المسابقات القومية، وحالة اللاعب "محمد عبدالله  خضر" تعني إمكانية فتح تحقيق لمعرفة حقيقة ما حدث بالضبط ومعرفة إن كان  هنالك من إعتمد تسجيل اللاعب وأعطى لجنة المسابقات ضوء أخضر لإصدار بطاقة  له أم أن إصدار بطاقة له كان تجاوزاً من لجنة المسابقات؟!

 â– شكلاً.. موضوعاً.. المستندات

 لجنة المسابقات رفضت شكوتي المريخ في مواجهة هلال كادوقلي (شكلاً) بينما  رفضت شكوى حي العرب ضد الهلال موضوعاً لعدم صحة الوقائع بعد (الرجوع إلى  بطاقة اللاعب وقيده في الأهلي منذ العام 2014 وبعد الإطلاع على أوراقه  الثبوتية) ما يعني أن اللجنة جهزت المستندات الخاصة بالشكوى، ليبرز تساؤل  حول عدم تجهيز المستندات الخاصة بشكوى المريخ قبل الإجتماع، حيث تحصل  #سبورتاق على معلومات مؤكدة تفيد بأن لجنة المسابقات أو إتحاد الكرة بشكلٍ  عام لم تخاطب من الأساس إتحاد "القطينة" لطلب كرت اللاعب "محمد عبدالله  خضر" ليظهر تساؤل جديد حول عدم تجهيز مستندات متعلقة بالشكوى قبل الإجتماع  ليتم الإستناد عليها حال كانت الشكوى مكتملة الأركان من ناحية الشكليات وهو  ما يمنح إيحاء بأن رفض الشكوى شكلاً كان مقرراً قبل إنعقاد الإجتماع.

 â– المادة الوجوبية

 #سبورتاق وبعد العودة للائحة الدوري الممتاز، وجد أن المادة (18) الفقرة  (8) تنص على الآتي: (يجب) أن يتواجد في مباريات الدوري الممتاز وطوال زمن  المباراة لاعب شباب أقل من 20 عاماً، وآخر أقل من 23 عاماً، في كل من  الفريقين المتباريين وأي نادي يخالف هذا النص يعتبر مهزوماً 0/2 ويحق للجنة  توقيع عقوبات إضافية عليه) وبالتالي هي مادة وجوبية ملزمة لكل الأندية  وكان سبقها تعميم لأندية الممتاز بذات المعنى، وتطبيقها مسئولية لجان إتحاد  الكرة، والمادة تعتبر أي فريق لا يشرك لاعباً تحت سن (20) وآخر أقل من  (23) (طوال زمن المباراة) مهزوماً 0/2 كما يحق للجنة توقيع عقوبات إضافية  عليه وبالتالي فإن إعتبار هلال كادوقلي مهزوما وبحسب اللائحة يفترض أن يصدر  تلقائياً من لجنة المسابقات حتى حال لم يتقدم المريخ بشكوى.

 â– قضية جنِّية

 علامات الاستفهام التي تدور حول قرارات المسابقات التي يرأسها القيادي  السابق بنادي "هلال كادوقلي" المهندس "الفاتح باني" تشمل عدم توقيع عقوبات  على نادي "هلال كادوقلي" حتى مع رفض الشكوى شكلاً، فذات اللجنة رفضت قبل  موسمين شكوى المريخ في مشاركة لاعب مريخ الفاشر "هشام جنِّية" شكلاً، لكنها  مع ذلك أوقفت اللاعب وعاقبت "مريخ الفاشر"، ليبرز سؤال حول عدم معاقبة  اللجنة لنادي هلال كادوقلي في إشراك اللاعب "محمد عبدالله خضر" رغم عدم  أهليته للمشاركة.

 â– التحقيق وشكوى الفلاح

 التجاوزات التي صاحبت تسجيل اللاعب "محمد عبدالله خضر" وعلامات الاستفهام  العديدة حول  القضية تقود لتساؤل حول إمكانية إجراء الإتحاد العام لتحقيق  لمساءلة المتورطين في الحادثة وسط مخاوف من أن تلحق القضية بقضية نادي  "الفلاح عطبرة" الذي قدم في خواتيم الموسم الماضى شكوى تعد ضمن الأخطر في  تاريخ الكرة السودانية وتتعلق بالتواطؤ في مباراة "هلال كادوقلي" و"مريخ  الفاشر" وأتهم "الفلاّح" في شكواه رئيس لجنة المسابقات "الفاتح باني"  بالمشاركة في التواطؤ لمصلحة "هلال كادوقلي"، فتم تحويل الشكوى لمجلس إدارة  الإتحاد الذي قرر في إجتماعه بتاريخ (14 ديسمبر 2020) تحويل شكوى  "الفلاّح" إلى لجنة داخلية برئاسة "حسن برقو" وعضوية "محمد أحمد سليمان"  و"بدر الدين المبارك" ومنذ ذلك التاريخ لم يصدّر قرار بشأنها، وبالأمس قامت  لجنة المسابقات بتحويل رئيس نادي الفلاح "أبوبكر العسقلاني" للجنة  الإنضباط بعد إطلاقه لتصريحات فتح من خلالها النار على لجنة المسابقات.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حدق العيون. خالد سليمان




مولانقو للمريخ وسيرنيو للهلال

• هل شاهدتم مباراة ( الرجاء ) المغربي والإسماعيلي المصرى فى نصف نهائي كاس العرب ؟؟؟؟
 • هل هناك اى علاقة بين الكرة التى تلعبها تلك الفرق وبين ( الخمج ) الذى نشاهده فى ملاعبنا ؟؟؟
 • سعدت ( حظا ) فحظيت بمشاهدة كرة قدم راقية … ذات أساليب تكتيكية وخططية لا قبل لنا بها …
 • هالنى ( الفارق ) … وفزعت من ( المقارنة ) ….. لا يمكنك ان تعقد مقارنة مطلقا …. ابتداءا من ( البنيان )
 القوى والمتناسق للاعبى الفريقين مقارنة ( بالمساويك ) و ( السكاكات )
 التى ينفرد بها لاعبونا ( تفردا ) … مرورا
 بإيقاع اللعب الرهيب ….
 • يمتلك فريق ( الرجاء ) فريق لا يمكنك الا ان تحلم بامتلاكه يوما …. اعلم انها ( اطغاث ) أحلام …….لكن هل نملك غيرها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 • ما ارشق … وما اسرع ما عندهم من لاعبين يتناقلون الكرة بدقة وسلاسة متناهية … عندها اتذكر او بالأحرى شاهدت فى اخر مباراة للمريخ
 كيف يتناقل .. اقصد ( يتثاقل ) لاعبونا فى نقل الكرة … وكيف يركضون بها … عفوا .. هم لا ( يركضون ) هم يمشون بها … تشاهدهم فتتذكر ( رواد الفضاء )
 فالواحد منهم عندما يمرر لزميله التمريرة التى تشبة فى سيرها سيارة عم( عبدالسميع ) فى ( الدقداق ) يظن
 ان علاقته بالكرة تنتهى بتلك ( التمريرة ) فيتسمر ( سيادته ) وعلى ذلك الزميل تكملة المشوار لوحده وصولا لمرمى الخصم ..
 • فى تلك المباراة ( الشيقة ) اصاب عنقى التعب وانا اتابع سرعة الإيقاع
 و براعة الفريق المغربى فى اللعب على
 الأطراف مع دقة ( العرضيات ) … هدفين من الثلاثة نتجت من كرات عرضية تلعب بتميز شديد …. عندنا على
 قبح العرضيات .. هى غالبا تلعب على ارتفاع اعلى من كشافات الاستاد او خلف مرمى الخصم …..
 • من المفارقات ( الشاذة ) والغريبة ان
 لا يكون ( الرجاء ) من ضمن فرق المجموعات … فالصدفة احيانا تجلب ( المدهش والمثير ) … سيمبا فى المجموعات والرجاء خارج ( التوقعات )
 • كل هذا يقود الى السؤال ( الازلى ) من
 هو هذا ( العبقري ) الذى يختار لنا ( مجازا ) محترفين ( الحيرة ) ؟؟؟ وعلى
 اى أساس يتم الاختيار ؟؟؟؟
 • هل تتم متابعة اللاعب المطلوب ام انهم يكتفون بمباراة واحدة تألق فيها اللاعب او نال فيها هدفا ؟؟؟؟
 • بالله عليكم .. ومنذ ان وطأت اقدام محترفين ( الفلس ) هؤلاء ارض بلادنا
 هل رايتم مثل محترف الرجاء المهاجم ( مولانقو ) صاحب الهدف الثانى ؟؟؟
 • باستثناء ( ايداهور ) ليس هنالك من يستحق صفه ( المحترف ) ممن امتلات
 بهم مقاعد البدلاء …
 • اي محترف هذا الذى ( يرغمه ) لاعب
 كموفق صديق او محمد موسي الضى على البقاء فى دكة البدلاء ؟؟
 • اى لاعب هذا الذى كنا نتوقع منه الإضافة فيجلس احتياطيا ( لعبدالكريم ) ؟؟؟
 • قارنت بين لاعب الرجاء ( مولانقو ) ولاعب المريخ ( بانجا ) فتخيلت الأخير
 و هو يختفى تحت ( فانيلة المريخ ) الأوسع منه … وتذكرت انه من فرط الأعياء لم يكمل ( شوطا ) منذ ان قدم للمريخ …
 • محترفين البطولات أمثال ( على معلول ) و ( ديانج ) و ( بانون ) فى الاهلى … و( بن شرقى ) و ( فرجانى ساسى ) فى الزمالك ….
 • ان لم يكن ( المحترف ) الذى نطلب خدماته افضل من ( احمد حامد التش )
 او ( محمد عبدالرحمن ) فما حاجتنا له ؟؟؟؟
 • المريخ مع ( قوميز ) لا لون ولا طعم
 • ان واصل السيد ( قوميز ) على هذا النهج بلعب كرة القدم ( السلحفائية ) هذه فستنهار وتنتهى ( أحلامنا ) قبل ان تبدا……
 • اخر الحدقات
 • ان أردت ان تخسر ( نفسك ) وتفشل ( قضيتك ) نصب ذلك ( الكاتب )محاميا فهو ( أخيب ) من يكتب ( مرافعة ).




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#كبد الحقيقة



#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم

          *حمراء تسر الناظرين*
الاحد ظ،ظ§ يناير ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،م
T. M
•   لو حسمت لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين في الاتحاد العام قضية اللاعبين الثلاثة في اجتماع أمس الأول ولم تؤجله إلى الثلاثاء لكان فعلها غريباً بحق ، فالعهد بلجان هذا الاتحاد الظالم انها ذاتية الحركة في اتجاه ظلم المريخ ، وأنها تضم ثلة من غلاة المشجعين المتعصبين ، ممن يتوهمون أن مهامهم تنحصر في استهداف المريخ ، وإنزال أقسى العقوبات به في أي قضية تُعرض عليهم ويكون الأحمر طرفاً فيها.
• دلوني على لجنة واحدة في اتحاد الفساد لم تعاقب  المريخ خلال السنوات الثلاث الماضية.
• ابتدرت اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات عهدها بإلزام المريخ بالسفر إلى شندي لمنازلة الأهلي بعد 48 ساعة من موعد مباراته مع الهلال في ختام الدوري الممتاز ، ومنحت الأزرق ميزة أداء مباراة نصف النهائي على ملعبه في أم درمان.
• ثم انثنت اللجنة لترفض شكوى المريخ الصحيحة في لاعب مريخ الفاشر هشام جنية ، وسايرتها لجنة الاستئناف في الظلم وإزدراء القانون برفض الاستئناف القوي الذي قدمه المريخ في القضية ذاتها ، بعد ان قبلت استئناف اهلي عطبرة ، وجردت المريخ من نقاط المباراة استناداً إلى مستندات و إفادات وفرها لها رئيسها عبد العزيز سيد احمد ، الذي ازدرى مبدأ (البينة على من ادعى) ، وأوكله الى نفسه ، عندما زار مكاتب إدارة السجل المدني بنفسه لإحضار المستندات.
• حتى لجنة المنتخبات لم تقصر في ظلم المريخ ، عندما اعتمدت العقوبة الكريهة التي اوقعها فاسد الاتحاد على اللاعب بكري المدينة ، وقضت بإقصائه عن المنتخب الوطني إلى الأبد ، بمعزل عن اي قرار من اللجان القضائية للاتحاد!
• وضع برقو ورفاقه تلك العقوبة الغاشمة الظالمة القبيحة موضع التنفيذ على مدى ثلاث سنوات أعقبت تصريح شداد بخصوص بكري ، وعجز عن تنفيذ وعوده القاضية باستدعاء بكري للمنتخب اكثر من مرة ، لذلك نقول لبرقو لن نصدق حديثك الأخير عن ان استدعاء العقرب للمنتخب مرهون بإكتمال جاهزيته البدنية.
• نسأله كيف تكتمل جاهزية بكري طالما ان اتحادكم ولجانه ورئيسه تستهدفه وتطارده بالعقوبات الغاشمة وتمنعه عن اللعب أكثر من عامين؟
• هل سيشتري بكري حبوب لياقة بدنية من السوق كي يكمل بها جاهزيته للدفاع عن الوان المنتخب؟
• ألم يطلب الكرواتي لوغاروشيتش المدرب السابق للمنتخب الوطني ضم بكري للمنتخب اكثر من مرة ، فمن الذي رفض طلبه؟
• دعك من بكري ، ولتوضح لنا سبباً واحداً يبرر وقف إجراءات قيد اللاعب الدولي عمار طيفور في كشوفات المريخ!
• على اي نص ، وبأي مادة وأي قانون اتخذت لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين ذلك القرار القبيح؟
• لماذا بقى لاعب دولي متميز محروماً من اللعب مع ناديه أكثر من شهرين؟
• ولماذا لم يتحرك برقو لإنصافه وإطلاق سراحه مثلما فعل مع لاعب الهلال عبد الرؤوف عندما امتنع الأخير عن المشاركة في تدريبات المنتخب حتى اضطر المدرب فيلود إلى مهاجمته في الصحف وإبعاده عن القائمة ؟
• الحقيقة ان لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين أسوأ من لجنة الاستئنافات ولجنة الانضباط ولجنة المسابقات في ظلمها واستهدافها للمريخ ، ولا أدل على ذلك من ما فعلته مع عمار طيفور.
• ذلك بخلاف استدعائها للاعبي المريخ الثلاثة مع مسئول السيستم بالمريخ (وزرزرتهم) أثناء الاجتماع بواسطة المشجع المتعصب أبوبكر العسقلاني وأبوبكر مصطفى وتحويل موظف في نادي المريخ إلى لجنة الانضباط ، والتعدي على صلاحيات اللجنة القضائية بحرمان المريخ من ضم أي لاعب جديد في فترة الانتقالات المقبلة.
• إذا كانت لجنة الاستئناف متهمة بتعمد عدم البت في قضية الثلاثي لضمان حرمان المريخ من مجهوداتهم فلجنة أوضاع اللاعبين متهمة بمسايرتها في التسويف ، وبمجاراتها في ظلم المريخ بإيقاف لاعبه عمار طيفور بلا ذنب جناه.
• إذا عطفنا على لجنة الانضباط سنجد ان لها تاريخاً أسوداً مع المريخ ، بالعقوبات الكيدية التي اوقعتها بالنادي وبسعيها القمئ للتشفي في بكري المدينة ، وبتعدي أحد أعضائها على اللاعب داخل الاجتماع ووصفه له (بالصعلوك)!
• المسابقات .. اوضاع اللاعبين .. المنتخبات .. الانضباط والاستئنافات كلها في السوء سواء ، لاتجد حرجاً  في استهداف المريخ بأمر كبيرها الذي علمها الظلم والإنحياز.

آخر الحقـــــــــــــــــــــــــائق
T. M
• لن يستطيع برقو أن يعيد بكري المدينة للمنتخب إلا إذا رضى عنه شداد.
• وعد باستدعائه من قبل عدة مرات فهل فعل؟
• قبل يومين وعد برقو بحل مشكلة اللاعب عمار طيفور قبل التجمع المقبل للمنتخب .
• نسأله : ما المشكلة ؟
• ما هي المادة التي خالفها اللاعب والنادي وفي أي لائحة تقع كي يتم حرمان المريخ من إكمال إجراءات قيده؟
• السؤال موجه أيضاً لرئيس لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين أمين الجابري وزميليه العسقلاني و أبوبكر مصطفى.
• لماذا عطلتم نشاط طيفور؟
• وهل تكرم الاتحاد الايطالي بالرد على استفساركم المضحك له؟
• لو انتظرتم (للحول) فلن يرد عليكم.
• هل كان شداد سيتدخل ليمنع اعتماد تسجيل اللاعبين الثلاثة لو قضت اللجنة باعتمادهم لنادي الهلال؟
• هل هو شداد من يتخلى عن مبادئه القديمة ويشرع في زيادة عدد الأجانب من ثلاثة إلى خمسة في كل نادٍ تنفيذاً لبرنامج (مايطلبه الهلال)!
• لن نستغرب إذا ما لحس الدكتاتور كل تصريحاته القديمة حول تقليص عدد اللاعبين الأجانب لخدمة المنتخبات ودعم اللاعبين الوطنيين.
• مخطابته للكاف حول شأن داخلي فضيحة حقيقية.
• وهي مجرد غطاء لقرار مرتقب يقضي برفع عدد اللاعبين إلى 40 وزيادة عدد الأجانب إلى خمسة ، استجابة لطلبات هشام السوباط وتركي آل الشيخ.
• لو أتى الطلب من المريخ لرفضه شداد دون نقاش.
• مع ذلك ينبطح له سوداكال وينفذ توجيهاته بلا جدال.
• اليوم ستتداعى جماهير المريخ لممارسة حقها المشروع في الاحتجاج على ظلم الاتحاد لناديها.
• نتمنى ان ينال الحشد الاهتمام الذي يستحقه.
• أغرى صمت جماهير المريخ اتحاد الفساد بالتشفي فيه.
• وشجع رئيسه الفاسد على التمادي في استهدافه .
• مرة اخرى تعللت لجنة المسابقات بالشكليات لتتهرب من تطبيق القانون في شكوى للمريخ.
• لم يتعظوا من درس كاس في قضية مريخ الفاشر.
• بطل الفضيحة الجديدة الفاتح باني ، الذي لا يختشي في الانحياز لناديه هلال كادوقلي.
• الشكوى صحيحة واللاعب غير مسجل في هلال كادوقلي ومقيد في احد اندية اتحاد القطينة والمستندات التي تثبت صحة الشكوى في الحفظ والصون.
• على باني ان يبل رأسه وينتظرنا في محكمة لوزان ، التي أكدت أن عبء إثبات المخالفة يقع على الاتحاد وليس الشاكي.
• هذا بافتراض ان لجنة تعاونية لن تنصف المريخ.
• إذا بلغ الجزولي لنا فطاماً تخر له الجبابر ساجدينا.
• أحلى ما في المباراة هدفاها .. وبس.
• وجدي آخر هندسة.
• كثرة أخطاء التمرير في المريخ تثير الحنق في النفوس.
• صحيح أن الدوري نقاط ، لكن أداء المريخ بعيد من مستوى الطموح.
T. M
• آخر خبر : صدارة حمراء بلون الدم.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة



مأمون أبوشيبة

الجماهير ما راضية يا غوميز

* بحمد الله حقق المريخ الفوز أمس وتصدر منافسة الدوري المنحاز  وغير الممتاز في أسبوعه الرابع مستفيداً من تعثر فرقة الكوماندوز (الرائعة) أمام الصاعد هلال بورتسودان القومي.
* رغم الفوز وتصدر المنافسة تابعنا أمس نقداً كثيفاً عبر القروبات المريخية للجهاز الفني بالمريخ بقيادة الفرنسي غوميز..
* هناك آراء كثيرة ترى أن فرقة المريخ تلعب كورة والسلام من دون مظهر مهيب للفريق ومن دون خطط وتكتيكات هجومية ولا حتى نقل ممرحل وسريع للكرة من الدفاع للهجوم..
* والجماهير أبدت قلقها في الشوط الأول من أخطاء التمرير الكثيفة وضعف الضغط على حامل الكرة من الخصم وتكاسل بعض اللاعبين داخل الملعب وغياب الروح القتالية مما يعكس ضعف الإعداد البدني والمعنوي والنفسي..
* الملاحظات التي أبداها أنصار المريخ صحيحة.. ولكننا سنحاول أن نجد العذر للمدرب غوميز..
* أولاً المدرب حديث العهد ولم يقف حتى الآن على القدرات الكاملة للاعبين كما لا يملك خلفيات عن لاعبي المريخ وتاريخهم في الملاعب ومع أنديتهم السابقة.. ويشاهد اندية الممتاز المنافسة لأول مرة.. 
* ثانياً ظل الفريق يلعب بدون معد بدني لفترة طويلة.. مما أثر على فورمة ولياقة اللاعبين.. وتسبب في إصابات كثيرة في صفوف الفريق للاعبين مؤثرين..
* ثالثاً فقد الفريق العديد من عناصره أما بسبب الإدارة الفاشلة لسوداكال.. أو بالإصابات وأغلبها نتج عن ضعف الإعداد البدني وعدم استقرار الأجهزة الفنية بمغادرة كل المدربين ومدرب الاحمال السابقين مستائين من إدارة سوداكال..
* بسبب ادارة سوداكال فقد المريخ جهود لاعبيه رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس.. فضلاً عن فقدان هداف الفريق محمد عبدالرحمن والحارس الأول أبوعشرين المنتقلان للند الهلال..
* وبالإصابة يفقد المريخ جهود أحمد التش وحمزة داوود وسيف الدمازين وبكري المدينة وعماد الصيني وبيبو وانضم للقائمة أمس مصعب كردمان..
* وهناك الدولي الشاب عمار طيفور المعطل بالتسويف  والاستهبال والحقد والتربص من قبل الاتحاد العام المنحاز للهلال.. ..
* باختصار نرى أن المريخ بفقد 4 لاعبين بسبب مؤامرات الاتحاد العام ويفقد 7 لاعبين بسبب الإصابات أي الجملة عدد 11 لاعباً يشكلون فريقاً كاملاً.. ويرتفع العدد الي12 لاعبا بشطب المصري الماسورة الذي أتى به سوداكال بتخبط إداري على حساب الهداف الغاني الشاب ريشموند الذي كان يمكن أن يريح المريخ في خانة تحت 23 سنة الاجبارية. 
* للأسباب أعلاه لن نظلم المدرب الفرنسي ونصفه بعدم الكفاءة وسنمنحه الفرصة الكافية.. فليس لدينا حيلة مع الاستبدال الكثير للمدربين وأعضاء الجهاز الفني من قبل سوداكال  وسؤ تعامله معهم ومراوغاته وتسويفاته في منح الحقوق..
* ليكن في خاطر الجهاز الفني بقيادة غوميز إن الفرق التي ستواجه المريخ في مجموعات الأبطال لا يمكن مقارنتها بفرق الدوري السوداني التعبان فالفرق شاسع جداً.. ولابد من عمل فني كبير في المريخ حتى تأتي مشاركة المريخ الأفريقية محترمة وتتسق كثيراً مع تاريخ واسم ومكانة النادي..
* نشكر الجهاز الفني بتنفيذ مقترحنا لاشراك تمبش في وظيفة الطرف الدفاعي الأيسر.. تأهباً لمواجهة الأهلي المصري والفرق الأفريقية لأن هذه الفرق لها قدرات كبيرة ومتمرسة على تكتيكات الهجوم بالأطراف.. ولأن بيبو وطبنجة قدراتهما الدفاعية محدودة جدا..
* نأمل أن تستمر مشاركة تمبش في الطرف الأيسر حتى يعتاد على الخانة قبل انطلاقة التنافس الأفريقي الشهر القادم..
* ونأمل أن يجد اللاعب الموهوب عزام عادل فرصاً أكثر لعله يعوض شيئاً من غياب التش.
* الحمد لله استقر الجهاز الفني على اشراك الجزولي نوح في خانة شداد الاجبارية بعد إخفاق هداف منتخبنا للشباب كريمو.. ونعتقد إن الجزولي قد فرص نفسه بالهدف الجميل الذي سجله أمس ومشاركته في صناعة الهدف الثاني .. أما كريمو فيحتاج لمشاركات طويلة مع فريق الشباب بالنادي قبل ان يتم الاقحام به مع الكبار... .
* لم أشاهد واقعة إصابة مصعب كردمان وأتمنى ألا تكون الإصابة متعمدة وتحت رعاية الحكم مثلما حدث للتش من قبل تحت رعاية أبوشنب..
* ونسأل الله أن تكون إصابة كردمان في الركبة طفيفة ولا تعطل نشاطه.. قكشف المريخ تقلص كثيراً بالإصابات ومؤامرات اتحاد شداد ولجانه الزرقاء المتربصة.

زمن إضافي

* كما توقعنا رفضت لجنة باني الزرقاء شكوى المريخ الصحيحة التي تطعن في مشاركة لاعب هلال كادوقلي تحت سن 20 محمد عبدالله خضر..
* الفاتح باني أمين خزينة هلال كادوقلي السابق كان يجب أن يخرج من اجتماع اللجنة عند النظر في القضية لأنه يحمل عضوية هلال كادوقلي أي ينتمي لأحد طرفي التقاضي وبالتالي لن يكون محايداً..
* إذا استأنف المريخ للجنة المشجع الحاقد تعاونية لن يجني شيئاً.. ولن يهرول تعاونية للبحث عن مستندات تدعم استئناف المريخ بعكس ما فعل في استئناف أهلي عطبرة في باسكال!!
* يجب التصعيد لمحكمة كاس.. ولكن كيف سيتيسر ذلك بوجود سوداكال حليف شداد في تدمير المريخ واضاعة حقوقه!!
* حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 


د. بابكر مهدي الشريف 
جزا الله المصاعب كل خير
×  يعتبر الكثيرون أن نادي المريخ هو عمل صالح كما قال الحاج شاخور قبلا،  ويجيء هذا الشهور والإحساس لأن النادي الأحمر يظل يتخطى الصعاب والمطبات  الطبيعية والغير طبيعية بسلام وأمان، وكما بأرباح وفوائد جم.
×ظل  اتحاد البروف كمال حامد شداد يبني المتاريس ويقويها في طريق الأحمر، فلقد  استطاع هذا الاتحاد المدمر أن يوقف خدمت عددا من لاعبي الأعمدة الأساسية  للفريق دون سبب مقنع او منطقي.
×وقطعا  أعني وأقصد باللاعبين رمضان وود الرشيد وبخيت وطيفور ومن قبلهم العقرب،  وأقول إيقاف غير منطقي ، لأنه لا يعقل أن تستمر قضية كل حيثياتها متوفرة  لأكثر من نصف عام، ولا زالت مستمرة وقد لا تنتهي أبدا أبدا.
×  أعلم أن هناك من يمد لسانه ويستهزأ من قولي ويعتبره عبطا وتحيزا سافرا،  لأن الغالبية المغيبة تعتبر أن هولاء اللاعبين قد ارتكبوا جرما غير مفغورا  أو غير مقبولا ولا مسبوقا،وهذا خطأ وغلاط قبيح.
×  في كل البلدان متقدمها ومتذيلها، عاليها وواطيها، يحدث فيها مثلما ما حدث  عندنا، ولكن هناك قوانين وإدارات صاحية ونشطة غير كسولة ولا متحيزة ولا  متمردة على الحق والعدل بكل تأكيد ويقين.
×ولكن  الأجمل أن هذه المصاعب والمتاريس المقصود بها عرقلة أو تأديب المريخ  وضرره، قد أفادت الأحمر كثيرا، إذا أنها قدمت له لاعبين عظماء استطاعوا أن  يقنعوا جمهور النادي وينسوهم آلام تلك الجراحات النازفة بسبب العداء  السافر.
×  غاب بكري العقرب بسبب حكم الظلم القرقوشي البغيض،  وغادر الغربال وأصيب  التش، فاستعاد سيف تيري قواه ونشط مستواه فكفى النادي الصالح تلك الخسارة  فصال وجال وكان الأحمر الوهاج في أحسن حال.
×  وليلة أمس تابعنا بإعجاب ذلك الشافع اليافع وكيف صال وجال وقدم كل فنون  الكرة وأحرز هدفا بديعا ووسيما، فأشار بوضوح إلى أن الأحمر لن يضام ولن  يهان لا بشداد أو من سار سيره ظلما وعداءا .
×الرأي  عندي هو، أن اللاعب الجزولي نوح، هذا الفتى الذي لم يتجاوز العشرين عاما،  سيكون له شان ومكانا في عالم كرة القدم السودانية، لو ربنا كفاه شر شداد  وجماعته، ولعنات الإصابات.
×  ونقول بملء الفيه المريخ ناد محروس ومعصوم وعصي على أعدائه ، وإن كان هذا  العدو من بني جلدته وأنصاره، فعندما ركب سوداكال رأسه، فلم يكتف أهل المريخ  ناديهم بل دعموه بقوة وصدق فكانت ملحمة التسجيلات وغيرها.
×  المريخ ناد عظيم وجميل ولكن أهل الكيد والغل يصطادونه في كل كبيرة وصغيرة،  ويطففون عليه الكيل البغيض، وكل هذا لم يزده يوما نقصا أو ذلا، بل كان  وعلى الدوام في القمة رغم المتاريس الموضوعة من قبل المتاعيس.
×  خلاصة القول هو، يتوجب على أهل المريخ أن ينسوا تلك التقاطعات بينهم وأن  يركزوا مع فريقهم وبس، فالمريخ ثبت أنه يحتاج فقط لتكاتف أنصاره ، أمام  الأعداء فهو كفيل بهم. 
ذهبيـــــــــــــــــــات 
× حقق المريخ الأهم بالأمس على أمل عطبرة، ولكن لم يعجبن مستواه.
× أجمل ما في الزعيم بالأمس هي لسمات الجز ولي وتحركاته داخل الملعب.
× أحرز هدفا جميلا وكان شارك في صناعة الهدف الثاني رفقة أور نولد.
× استحوذ الأمل كثيرا، فالتناغم بين لاعبيه والتقارب كان أفضل من الأحمر.
× مشكلة الأمل أمام المرمى، وكيفية الوصول للهدف، وهذا ما أضره أفريقيا.
× وضح أن كل لاعبي المريخ لهم الموهبة ولكن تبين أن الجانب البدني به هزة وضعف نام لان يتحسن تدريجيا وبخاصة بعد وصول المعد البدني.
×نكرر مناشدتنا لمجلس الإدارة بأن يدعم قوميز بمدرب عام أعلى قدرة من الضو، ويكون الضو مساعد مدرب.
× تنادت جماهير المريخ للاعتصام اليوم أمام مكاتب الاتحاد العام، تعبير للظلم الممنهج من قبل المؤسسة الحاكمة.
× آمل أن يكون قادة هذه الفكرة قد أحسنوا التنظيم ، حتى لا يكون منظرهم ضعيف وغير لائق بعظمة النادي وأنصاره.
× وقفة مثل هذه تحتاج لدعم مالي وتراحيل تحمل الناس من أطراف العاصمة للموقع المحدد.
× وأيضا لا بد أن تكون المطالب محددة وواضحة وشعاراتها لائقة وغير منفلتة حتى لا يحيد الأمر وينتقص.
الذهبيـــــة الأخيــــرة 
×  وغبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول، جزا الله المصاعب والمتاعب كل خير  إذ أنها تجمع الأنصار حول الكيان، وتظهر مواهب مثل الجز ولي وعزام وغيرهما  كثر، والحمد لله رب العالمين.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
عودة الصراع الأزلي الريدز والمانيو




â–،  سيكون عشّاق كرة القدم مساء اليوم وتحديداً عند الساعة السادسة والنصف بتوقيت السودان على موعد مع قمّة نارية ذات طابع خاص وتختلف كثيراً عن الفترة الماضية التي توهّج خلالها ليفربول واضمحل فيها اليونايتد قبل الصحوة الأخيرة مع النرويجي سولسكيار.

â–،  كلاسيكو اليوم سيكون عنوانه الرئيسي إستعادة الصدارة أو الإنفراد بها فاليونايتد وبعد غياب دام لسبعة مواسم عاد إلى صدارة ترتيب الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز عقب تعثّر ليفربول في الجولة الماضية أمام ساوثهامبتون وفوز مانشستر يونايتد في مباراتي أستون فيلا وبيرنلي لينفرد بصدارة الدوري بفارق (ثلاث) نقاط عن ليفربول.

â–،  الليفر عانى كثيراً خلال الموسم الحالي بسبب الغيابات والإصابات التي إجتاحت خطه الخلفي فبعد إصابة وزير الدفاع الهولندي فان دايك بقطع في الرباط الصليبي منذ أكتوبر الماضي ولحق به الثنائي جوميز وارنولد وجد كلوب نفسه مضطراً لإعادة البرازيلي فابينهو وهندرسون في بعض الأحيان لتلافي غيابات الخط الخلفي.

â–،  ولكن فترة التقهقر التي يمر بها ليفربول حالياً ليست بسبب غيابات الدفاع فقط وإنما لأن مستوى الفريق ككل شهد تراجعاً مريعاً حيث لم يحقق الفريق سوى (أربع) إنتصارات في آخر عشر مباريات ليضعه التقهقر المذكور داخل حلقة تنافسية قوية على بطولة الدوري من قبل اليونايتد والسيتي وليستر وحتى إيفرتون وتوتنهام.

â–،  ليفربول بكل إمكانياته الهجومية لم يحرز سوى هدف وحيد خلال (270) دقيقة بسبب ضعف الصناعة في منطقة المناورة التي افتقدت لمهارة نابي كيتا وشاكيري إضافة للبرازيلي فابينهو الذي تم توظيفه كقلب دفاع.

â–،  فمنطقة المناورة في ليفربول أصبحت (جامدة) وغير مرنة لصناعة الأهداف لثلاثي المقدمة صلاح وماني وفيرمينو ويبدو أن كلوب سيعاني كثيراً اليوم لكبح جماح الفريق الذي يتصدّر المنافسة وسيقاتل للحفاظ عليها.

â–،  اليونايتد بدأ الموسم الحالي بهزّة نتائجية أفقدت الفريق إحدى عشرة نقطة خلال أول ست مباريات ليستفيق المانيو من جديد بفضل التألّق الكبير للبرتغالي (برونو فيرنانديز) ليحقق الفريق (29 نقطة) من أصل (33 نقطة).
â–،  فحتى الأربع نقاط التي فقدها المانيو خلال الفترة المذكورة كانت أمام منافسين مباشرين بالتعادل مع ليستر سيتي ومانشستر سيتي.

â–،  تألّق الثنائي فيرنانديز (11 هدف) وراشفورد (7 أهداف) فتح الطريق لأبناء النرويجي سولسكيار للإنفراد بصدار البريمرليج بإنتهاء الجولة السابعة عشر وهى فترة النضج النتائجي التي تحتاج إلى النفس الطويل للإستمرارية على ذات الوتيرة خلال القسم الثاني.

â–،   اليونايتد ظهر أكثر إنضباطاً من ليفربول خلال الفترة الأخيرة وزيارته للأنفيلد رود مساء اليوم لن تكون كسابقاتها على الإطلاق لأن الشياطين الحُمر يدخلون إلى مباراة اليوم بعزيمة الحفاظ على الصدارة وبذات الأهداف سيستضيفهم الريدز الذي يعاني كثيراً في الثلث الهجومي الأخير.

â–،  المباراة تحمل الرقم (57) في تاريخ مواجهات الفريقين في البريمرليج والتي يتفوّق فيها اليونايتد بفارق كبير حيث حقق الفوز على ليفربول في (28) مباراة بينما كسب الريدز (15) مباراة وحدث التعادل في (13) مواجهة.

â–،  عموماً نحن موعودون بلقاء ناري من الطراز الرفيع فإضافة إلى الصراع الأزلي والتاريخي بين الغريمين ستكون المواجهة لأجل التربّع على صدارة الدوري وهو ما يمنحها بعداً آخر.

â–،  حقق المريخ الفوز على الأمل عطبرة بهدفين نظيفين تناوب على إحرازها الشاب (الجزولي نوح) ولاعب الوسط وجدي عوض.

â–،  للمرّة الرابعة على التوالي في بطولة الدوري يظهر المريخ غير مقنع على الإطلاق على صعيد التنظيم والاداء رغم صدارته للبطولة وهو أمر مخيف للغاية قبل أقل من شهر على مواجهة الأهلي المصري بالقاهرة.

â–،  الجانب المُشرق حتى الآن هى الثقة التي حصل عليها الحارس منجد النيل الذي حافظ على نظافة شباكه خلال أربع مباريات ببطولة الدوري ومبارتين بدوري أبطال إفريقيا بعد أن صوّر الكثيرون رحيل أبو عشرين إلى العرضة شمال بالكارثة.

â–،  تباين مستوى المريخ بالأمس وقبله سببه الرئيسي هو حداثة تجربة الفرنسي جوميز مع المريخ الذي لجأ إلى تغيير طريقته المعهودة (4-4-2) وإستعاض عنها بطريقة (3-5-2) امام الأمل وهو أمر محمود أن يواصل الجهاز الفني البحث عن الطريقة الأمثل ولكنه مخيف للغاية نسبة لضيق الوقت.

â–،  أعتقد أن أحد أسباب (برود) المباريات هو غياب الجماهير ونظام التجميع الذي يمنح فرق الخرطوم أفضلية أنها تلعب على أرضها ولا تضع أي حساب لأندية الولايات.

â–،  حلّق المريخ في الصدارة وحافظ على نظافة شباكه وهو الأهم ولكن غمار المجموعات يختلف جملة وتفصيلاً عن ممتازنا اللاممتاز.

â–،  حاجة أخيرة كده :: بالتوفيق للريدز.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منجد النيل ينهي ربع الدورة الاولى بشباك نظيفة




$âک†#زول #النعيم #حمد 


الخرطوم: النعيم حمد 

سجل الحارس منجد النيل حارس مرمى المريخ الخرطوم رقم قياسي جديد في الدوري الممتاز بعد انقضاء اربع مباريات الدور الاول من النسخة 26 وهو الحارس الوحيد الذي حافظ على شباكه بيضاء بعد مرور اربع جولات تربع فيها فريقه المريخ على صدارة الترتيب وفشل جميع المهاجمين الذين واجهوا المريخ في الوصول لشباك منجد بداية من هلال كادقلي الذي تعادل سلبيا مع المريخ ثم حي العرب الذي خسر بثلاثية بيضاء واهلي مروي الذي تقبل الخسارة من المريخ بهدف واخيرا الفوز على الامل بهدفين دون مقابل ليكون منجد النيل حاراسا للربع الاول من الدورة الاولى للنسخة الحالية وكان منجد احتكر حراسة مرمي المريخ في (8) مباريات منها 4 افريقية ومثلها محلية










*

----------

